# How Much Did You Pay For Your Golden Retriever Pup/adult?



## Allie and the Gang =)

Just thought this would be an interesting Poll!
We paid all different amounts for ours, so i will just go with our Latest purchase, baby Macy!


----------



## PJ Deragisch

Bosco was $600.


----------



## mojosmum

Mojo was $700.00 Cdn. and with tax he came to $756.00. This was also 7 years ago.


----------



## Lucky's mom

$150.00. Came close to dying from worms right after I got him. (Healthy now but it will be a while before I eat speghetti again) and just at 12 weeks I see signs that might mean hip issues. So I expect he is going to end up costing more. What a sweet heart he is though.


----------



## Chloe's Mum

Whats £500 in $??????


----------



## Dilligas

About $861 according to one site I found. No promises on the accuracy of that.


----------



## RickGibbs

Lucky's mom said:


> ...(Healthy now but it will be a while before I eat speghetti again)...


Ewwww......and my wife just talked me into making that for dinner on Tuesday. Now I don't know...... :doh: 

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs

BTW, Samson was $325, and it was my wife's sister who bought him for us.....in sympathy, after we had to put our miniature daschund, Buddy, to sleep.....

Rick


----------



## MaddyB

Due to the circumstances behind getting Harvey.... which were a little more than complicated we didn't pay anything for him. But I understand his original owner paid over £500 for him


----------



## goldiegirl

I paid $650.00 for Manhattan. She was worth everypenny..


----------



## Lucky's mom

rwgibbs said:


> Ewwww......and my wife just talked me into making that for dinner on Tuesday. Now I don't know...... :doh:
> Rick


I'm so sorry. When something really makes me want to go in a corner and scream....I have a problem shutting up about it. :doh: Please forgive me.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

i paid $350.00 for Lexi. She was a divorce present for myself!!!! My ex-husband wouldn't let me get one so the first weekend we lived apart I purchased her.


----------



## RickGibbs

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm so sorry. When something really makes me want to go in a corner and scream....I have a problem shutting up about it. :doh: Please forgive me.


Oh, don't worry.....I was joking. She'll still get her spaghetti... 

Rick


----------



## orfjara

Tara cost £350 in 2005 just over $600 .I think that is the present price in the UK.


----------



## PeggyK

We paid $900(8 1/2 yrs. ago) for Oakley and $1400 for Coach-3 1/2 yrs ago. They were both worth every penny! 

Peggy, Coach and Oakley


----------



## Gail

In France i've paid 350€ for Texas, around 300$...

But for me he costs more than 1000000000000$ !!!


----------



## Maggies mom

We got Maggie .... thur a friend of the breeders....


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

We purchased Nugget 8 years ago and paid $375.00 for him.

Our newest Golden, Zazoo, cost $1200.00.


----------



## PJ Deragisch

Bosco cost $600. However, the breeder paid for an opthomologist exam at one year, and for hip xrays at 9 months. She will also board him for free when we go away (providing she has space)! This breeder is unbelievable! My Magical Goldens is her name.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

PJ, does your breeder have a website???


----------



## goldencharm

*We paid $900; that seems to be the going rate for registered GR in this area.:nchuck: I can't believe how little some people paid! Wow!*


----------



## PJ Deragisch

[email protected]


----------



## bailey75

I paid £425 (approx $740) for Bailey - she's worth every penny!


----------



## katieanddusty

Dusty was $350 from a backyard breeder  I got really lucky with him though, he's a great buddy. With the amount of breeder research we did before getting him, it could have turned out a lot worse ...


----------



## flyingalma

Uups, I think Goldens in Germany are very expensive. I paid 1340 $ for our puppy last Saturday. I paid 780 $ for Ronja (15 yrs ago) and nothing for Kimba, because I was the breeder )

The prizes in Germany are very different. You can get a puppy for only 230 $, but the birhtplace of the pup is unknown. These puppies mostly come from abroad (Poland e.g). The bitches don´t have a good home. They are not loved, the "breeders" don´t look at the breeding standard. These pups are only "produced" to get as much money as possible. Mostly these puppies are very ill and often they die when they are very young.

And that´s how the bitches have to live: http://www.labrador-in-not.de/zucht1.php The link is in German but pictures say more than words ever could... (the people you see on the photos are animal welfarists from "Retriever rescue")

The problem is that many people don´t want to spend much money for their new dog and buy a cheap one.

Are there breeder outside the AKC who breed Goldens and sell puppies with pedigrees (not from AKC)? Can you give me some websites where I could look what they do? I am just interested, don´t want to buy a pup there...

But perhaps I want to get a Golden Retriever from USA some day and I want to get information what I have to look at. Thanks for your help.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

*Website*

I bought Zazoo from Emanuel Homestead Goldens in Woodstock, Connecticut (USA). Their website is: www.emanuelhomesteadgoldens.com


----------



## lola'smommy

I only paid $150. I know! The lady that used to breed GR's was a really good friend of my mom's and this was going to be her last litter...ever. She was going to stop because she wanted to start doing more world travel and I don't know what else she had said. Anyway, she cut me a deal since I was a friend. I don't care, though. I told her I would of paid $2000 for our Lola. She is priceless.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I paid $200 to get this poor baby out of a bad situation- talked the guy down from $400... she's 10 months, no shots, never seen a vet, etc... !!

So far I have paid $80 for exams and all vaccines and license, $20 on random stuff, and today will pay $100 for her spay (higher cost b/c she's in heat, but has to be spayed ASAP as she was penned up with her own FATHER while in heat at the previous owner's house).

I have DREAMED of a show Golden since tender childhood, but I'll never have $1200, so... screw dreams! I'll just keep rescuing needy dogs.


----------



## DogMomAbby

PJ Deragisch said:


> Bosco cost $600. However, the breeder paid for an opthomologist exam at one year, and for hip xrays at 9 months. She will also board him for free when we go away (providing she has space)! This breeder is unbelievable! My Magical Goldens is her name.


PJ, I sent you a PM - did you get your golden from Jeannie? :wave:


----------



## katieanddusty

Dusty was $400 from a backyard breeder. I wouldn't get another dog from a BYB but I got lucky with Dusty, he's a great dog. I think most of it was that I did absolutely nothing and I could spend every waking moment with him while I was home


----------



## MegB

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have DREAMED of a show Golden since tender childhood, but I'll never have $1200, so... screw dreams! I'll just keep rescuing needy dogs.


I think rescuing dogs is as fine a dream as showing them. My own dream is to someday rescue a senior golden, and then to foster goldens in my home (this is a dream because I need much more time and space than I have right now). 

Hats off to you for rescuing!


----------



## Leo's Mom

I lucked out. I paid $400 for Leo. The breeder that I used is my very good friend. I basically only paid for vet bills, food etc and I got pick of the litter will minus the one that she was keeping for her daughter.


----------



## greg bell

I paid 1200 for Dixie.. that turned out to be about $30 per pound for little Dixie. Her mom was the only living female Golden FC AFC in the country.. and Dixie was the only female pup...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Turns out, I could have bought a show pup for what this little rascal's costing me LOL but you can't put a price on LIFE


----------



## MegB

katieanddusty said:


> Dusty was $350 from a backyard breeder  I got really lucky with him though, he's a great buddy. With the amount of breeder research we did before getting him, it could have turned out a lot worse ...


In all your posts about Dusty's agility accomplishments, I was assuming that he was a champion-bred dog. That a backyard-bred dog does so well really shows that you and he know what you're doing (and a little luck probably didn't hurt). Way to go!


----------



## katieanddusty

> In all your posts about Dusty's agility accomplishments, I was assuming that he was a champion-bred dog. That a backyard-bred dog does so well really shows that you and he know what you're doing (and a little luck probably didn't hurt). Way to go!


Thanks  It's been hard work to make him really like anything other than sleeping and being petted, since that is what he was bred to do, but he's a very good boy. I DEFINITELY got lucky with him ...


----------



## janb

We paid $850 for Sandy from a backyard breeder. This was after a lot of research and visits to "real" breeders who all wanted $1500!!!! One guy even kept his pups outside, and wanted that kind of cash!! Sandy was raised in the kitchen area, in a house with 4 kids till we got her at 7 1/2 weeks. She is our pride & joy. AND... you should see her when the Grandkids come over


----------



## Rockin' Nerd

Elsa we got for free (when she was 9) because her owner was downsizing and couldn't bear to SELL a dog, so beacuse she knew my dad, we got Elsa. Maple was $350, but there was a $50 reward for deciding to get her spayed, which we did. I think prices vary so much because of the parent dogs. Obviously, if they are "perfect goldens" they'll cost a lot. Maple's mother had papers, and so did her dad, but the father's parents never gave the breeder the information, so Maple doesn't have papers...who cares, shes a sweetie!


----------



## pirahna

We got ours for free through aadoption but the original owner paid $500.


----------



## gold4me

We co owned Beau with our breeder so we didn't pay for him. She had the sperm rights until we all decided to neuter him at 6 years. We co owned his dad(Pete) with her also. After we lost Pete Beau was so devastated that we got Emmy from a different breeder. She was retiring her from the show ring and we payed $700 for her. Two different breeders but their dogs are incredible.


----------



## kobe-king

we adopted kobe from Golden Endings and paid 200$. it was the best money we ever spent.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

We paid $400 for Brandy, and thousands for her two surgeries. But at least we could afford it. I shudder to think of what might have happened if she had wound up on a home where someone could not afford her medical bills. 

We paid $300 to the rescue for Jenna.


----------



## RickGibbs

Brandy's Mom said:


> We paid $400 for Brandy, and thousands for her two surgeries.


I worry a lot about any surgeries we might ever have to get. Because we know so little about our breeder, I just worry. We wouldn't be able to afford it right now. Everytime Samson walks a little slow, I worry.....


----------



## Lucky's mom

I'm pretty sure Lucky will have issues. He has always had a weird hip rolling, swayback walk. I personally think he lacks stamina. Hard to tell if he's tired at the end of our rather short walk...or if he just want to "smell" the roses so to speak. But he slows down. I think his feet are too much in the "bunnyhop" when he runs..but again I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for.

The vet didn't seem worried but he doesn't seem to worry about much as long as Lucky is breathing.

No limping...and he doesn't seem in any pain. No morning stiffness. When he's older I'll probably have him xrayed.


----------



## for_my_golden

*Rescue*

Both of my dogs are rescue dogs. I didn't pay anything for them but did make a donation to our rescue organization. Personally...and please don't take this the wrong way...my veiws are why pay that much money for an animal when there are great ones out there that are in dire need of homes. If you aren't going to show it what is the point. Just my belief...it's o.k. if it isn't yours.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

for_my_golden said:


> Personally...and please don't take this the wrong way...my veiws are why pay that much money for an animal when there are great ones out there that are in dire need of homes. If you aren't going to show it what is the point. Just my belief...it's o.k. if it isn't yours.


Not to hijack this thread, but I agree with you 100%. The more I learn about rescue, the more of an advocate I become. 

When I was looking for a puppy, one breeder told me I couldn't even get a decent pet quality golden for less than $1500. That's as wrong as the vet who told me rescuing was taking on someone else's problems -- and who refused to consider there might be a medical reason for Jenna's behavior. 

There's also nothing wrong with buying a puppy from a reputable breeder. We need for those breeders to stay in business!!!


----------



## spidey46x2

We paid $900 CAN for Simba. We got him from a breeder who sold most of her litters before they were born. We had a choice between two different litters. Either way, you can't go wrong with a Golden!


----------



## Rebel Red

spidey46x2 said:


> We paid $900 CAN for Simba. We got him from a breeder who sold most of her litters before they were born. We had a choice between two different litters. Either way, you can't go wrong with a Golden!



I love the name simba...

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## Cassey

Cassey was originally $400 cnd but once the sellers met us they knew she was going to a good home and dropped the price to $350. They were wonderful role models for our puppy and she came from a loving home. I think with this survey, it should have mentioned if the puppy is registered or non. I have seen here in Canada unregistered pups in pet stores at $1000!!!


----------



## shannon

i paid 1,000 for katie from a very reputable breeder. i did extensive research b4 i chose the breeder.


----------



## jessme7

I paid $900 ea. for Marley and Maya. They both are from the same Champion father and have great blood lines from both parents. The breeder also gave me a copy of the parents OFA elbow and hips cert, a cert. for eyes and heart, and their pedigree. Did everyone else get these when they bought their dog from a breeder?


----------



## Tianna0423

Originally, Barkley was $500. But I paid $350 for him at eight weeks. I got a discount because I know his parent's owners.
I also got a bunch of paper work including his pedigree, copy of certificates of his parents from the AKC, vaccine record, application for the AKC and a health report.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

jessme7 said:


> I paid $900 ea. for Marley and Maya. They both are from the same Champion father and have great blood lines from both parents. The breeder also gave me a copy of the parents OFA elbow and hips cert, a cert. for eyes and heart, and their pedigree. Did everyone else get these when they bought their dog from a breeder?




What precious, BEAUTIFUL babies they are! I would love to know more about their lines...They are stunning! That is a very reasonable price for a CH sired puppy!

:


----------



## jessme7

Thank you Allie. The breeders kennel name is Autumnsun, they are in Wellington, CO. I found then on www.breeders.net, 80234 zipcode. This was my first time purchasing a pure breed dog, did some research, they had pups just the right time, and I hope I made the right decision


----------



## golddogz

Beautiful puppies! Would they happen to be out of "Stonehill Autumsun's Sweet Jimmy"?


----------



## jessme7

Thank you. I did meet "Jimmy", but he is not there father. Their sire is "Autumn Sun Fire in the Sky" (Cody). How did you know of Jimmy?


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

WOW, they have incredibly beautiful sires!!! What a neat kennel!


----------



## golddogz

I would see Jimmy at shows quite often when he was being campaigned by his handler, Sherri Hurst. I had my girl out with a handler around the same time. I haven't seen "Cody".


----------



## jessme7

Wow thats great. How do I learn more about showing my dogs?


----------



## megan_kat22

for_my_golden said:


> Both of my dogs are rescue dogs. I didn't pay anything for them but did make a donation to our rescue organization. Personally...and please don't take this the wrong way...my veiws are why pay that much money for an animal when there are great ones out there that are in dire need of homes. If you aren't going to show it what is the point. Just my belief...it's o.k. if it isn't yours.


i agree completely. rescues are awesome


----------



## golddogz

jessme7 said:


> Wow thats great. How do I learn more about showing my dogs?


I would talk with their breeder. If she thinks they are show quality, I'm sure she would be more than happy to get you started in conformation.


----------



## Champ

Champ was $900...and was well worth it!


----------



## tintallie

Will cost $1000, and even though we still have 2 weeks to wait, I still think it's worth the money. My mother tried to convince me otherwise saying my uncle knew a "breeder" who recently had pups for $900...I don't think saving $100 would give me the piece of mind.


----------



## hannahgoldenr53

*price my golden cost*

HI,
MY SON BOUGHT ME MY GOLDEN RETRIVER FOR A GIFT AFTER I LOST MY OTHER DOG A ELK HOUND. HE PAID FOR HER 800.00 IT INCLUDED HER AKC PAPERS AND MOST OF HER PUPPY SHOTS WHEN HE BOUGHT HER SHE WAS 8 WEEKS OLD. AND A FREE VISIT TO THE VET TO MAKE SURE SHE WAS ALRIGHT, I THINK IT WAS A GOOD DEAL. I KNOW SHOW QUALITY THEY COST IN THE THOUSANDS. BUT HANNAH IS JUST A PET .SHE WAS TRAINNED FOR ME TO BE A SERVICE DOG THROUGHT A SPECIAL .TRAINER, BECAUSE I HAVE BAD PROBLEMS WITH MY LEGS, SHE HELPS ME WALK , SHE CAN PICK THINGS UP LIKE MY NEWS PAPER GIVE IT TO ME. SHE ALSO GET IN TROUBLE BUT I LOVE HER. A GOOD PRICE FOR A GOLDEN IS USUALLY ABOUT 700.00 AND UP WITH PAPERS. GOOD LUCK. :wavey:


----------



## hannahgoldenr53

*Dog Price*

Hi,
Your Golden Is Beautiful. You Are Posting From England. Are The Goldens The Same Type. I Read They Have An English Breed Of Golden Retriver?england Is A Beautiful Country. I Like Big Ben, And The Foodlol Take Care.
Bye For Now Terry, Hannah


----------



## Abby's Owner

Abby is 20 months. The previous owner just gave her to us. Nice deal.


----------



## Jason Jaber

We paid 450$ for Shadow... i think it was one of the best investments ive made


----------



## RickGibbs

Jason Jaber said:


> i think it was one of the best investments ive made


I was just thinking....not many of us have complained about how much our goldens have cost us....


----------



## PeggyK

RickGibbs said:


> I was just thinking....not many of us have complained about how much our goldens have cost us....


Rick, you're so right-we paid $1400 for Coach(4 years ago) and $900 for Oakley(9 years ago) and I think they were both a bargain when I think of the return on my investment I've gotten. There's no price we can put on the love and devotion they give us!!!


----------



## goldenstaples

We paid $300.00 for Phoebe, the males were 250.00. The Breeder had a farm, he had had several litters through the years, was very knowledgeable showed us pictures people had sent of the pups they purchased from him now grownn up, he had all the pictures on a board and showed with pride, the Mother and Father dogs were on site and we were able to interact with them, his oldest daughter was a vet and the pups had already had their first shots. He also had a daughter who was 10 and had played with the pups. Yeah I would definitely say it was the best 300.00 we had ever spent.


----------



## Rivergirl

1000.00 golden
1200.00 golden
850.00 golden
1200.00 poodle
1000.00 poodle
I have 3 recues and the others I breed


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have a new Golden since I last posted, and he was $200 also.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman

$39.95. Bentley was a turn-in at the Yolo County Animal Shelter after losing two families in two months. We'd just purchased a home so finances were a real consideration and my husband was hesitant about the responsibility of a dog. Guess who's his best bud now?


----------



## DevonTT

Chaz was a rescue. I paid an adoption fee of about $225, which covered the cost of his neutering, shots and microchip. I also got a free visit from my regular vet once I took him home.

Rescues are a great way to go. You can find purebred dogs with papers, if that's important to you, and because many of the dogs are in foster homes, you can ask about their personalities and quirks and make sure they're compatible with what you need.

The way I see it, the big advantage to buying from a breeder is that you can check the health history of the line.


----------



## Karma

I paid $1100. The first site I looked at when we were thinking about getting a golden listed their pups at $3500! I said to my husband, "Uh, I don't think we'll be buying a golden..."


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Golden are a huge money breed. Top of the line BIS winning champion sired health tested puppies in most breeds are $500 to $600... in Goldens they're twice that... Goldens are in demand and marketable and their breeders make big fat bucks compared to almost any other breed.


----------



## HovawartMom

My golden was 300$,7yrs ago.If you want a show quality dog you are going to have to put the money.I have seen pet quality dogs sold for more than 2000$.


----------



## 2GoldenGirls

We paid 150.00 for Lacey 8 years ago.
1500.00 for Jazzy last Dec. (Brought her home Christmas eve). I wanted to find an honest, reputable breeder as we had a horrible experience with the first breeder we had gone to locally. Jazzy's breeder was a 4 hr drive one way for us but well worth it, she was awesome! From my research at the time the going prices in So. Cal were from 1200.00 on up.


----------



## Elslin

I'm paying £650 for Jasper when I pick him up next week - that's about US $1220.

I researched breeders and found a breeder and dam I really liked. Also, his father came third in his category at Crufts this year so I guess that puts the price up.

I'm sure it will be the best money I ever spent.


----------



## Joe

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> PJ, does your breeder have a website???


I did not find the website, but found some other details:

Kennel Name: My Magical Goldens 
Breeder: Jean Marie Messinger 
City and State: Loma Linda, CA (by appointment only) 
Home Telephone: (909) 824-0214 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Services Offered: Puppies, Rescue, Ch. Stud Service, Show & Field Dogs 
Genetic Testing: OFA, CERF


----------



## MILLIESMOM

We paid 300.00 for Millie five years ago from a backyard breeder, my heart pushed my brain out of the way. We have about four thousand dollars invested in medical bills but she is a great dog and I would not trade her for anything. Her registered name is New Milleniums Golden Lady.[/COLOR]


----------



## speeddemon

payed $1500 for ollie in march....goldens are no bargain!


----------



## PeggyK

speeddemon said:


> payed $1500 for ollie in march....goldens are no bargain!


I think I beg to differ-if you consider the return on your investment-the love, loyalty and,not to mention, kisses-you just can't put a price on those things! Add to that how much laughter they bring to our lives-I think the investment is a bargain.


----------



## goldenstaples

PeggyK said:


> I think I beg to differ-if you consider the return on your investment-the love, loyalty and,not to mention, kisses-you just can't put a price on those things! Add to that how much laughter they bring to our lives-I think the investment is a bargain.


I agree! Have you read Marley and Me? It is about a labador retriever, wonderful story, but he has lots of problems and tears up lots of stuff and the author John Grogan says it well! {quote}"Like any relationship, it has its cost. They were costs we came to accept and balance against the joy and amusement and companionship he gave us.We could of bought a small yacht with what we spent on our dog and all the things he destroyed. Then again how many yachts wait by the door all day for your return? How many live for the moment they can climb on your lap or ride down the hill with you on a tobogan, licking you face?"


----------



## PeggyK

goldenstaples said:


> I agree! Have you read Marley and Me? It is about a labador retriever, wonderful story, but he has lots of problems and tears up lots of stuff and the author John Grogan says it well! {quote}"Like any relationship, it has its cost. They were costs we came to accept and balance against the joy and amusement and companionship he gave us.We could of bought a small yacht with what we spent on our dog and all the things he destroyed. Then again how many yachts wait by the door all day for your return? How many live for the moment they can climb on your lap or ride down the hill with you on a tobogan, licking you face?"


Can you believe I have the book on my night-table but haven't started it yet! Reading it is on my "to do" list. It seems like the days are flying by and I just don't get to the things I really want to do!


----------



## RickGibbs

PeggyK said:


> Can you believe I have the book on my night-table but haven't started it yet! Reading it is on my "to do" list. It seems like the days are flying by and I just don't get to the things I really want to do!


I can't believe you haven't read it yet......go start it. You won't regret it. One of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## PeggyK

RickGibbs said:


> I can't believe you haven't read it yet......go start it. You won't regret it. One of the best books I've ever read.


Thanks Rick-I'll start it tonight. I know everyone says it's sad at the end, but I have a rule-the more I cry-the better the book!!!!!


----------



## goldenstaples

PeggyK said:


> Can you believe I have the book on my night-table but haven't started it yet! Reading it is on my "to do" list. It seems like the days are flying by and I just don't get to the things I really want to do!


I totally understand!! I had not read a book for over 5 yrs. but I knew while traveling there would be ample time so I got the book and it was a blessing!! I read the whole thing on the road.You are gonna love it!!


----------



## Teddy Monster

I paid $650 + 300 for training (breeder = trainer)


----------



## Harleys Mummy

I live in the uk but I converted the money and then voted.

We bought our puppy for £300 which at this moment is $570!


----------



## orfjara

I paid £350 for my latest puppy Tara . I think that is a common price in the UK. She is worth every penny such an affectionate clever goldie.


----------



## Jman515

I paid $200 for Samson the breeder wanted $250 but never take first offer


----------



## kra

I dug up $325.00 for Nugget, and she has been happy since day one.
The hard part was selecting which puppy, I did hours of research and home work; read books, internet, video tapes and talked to friends who were owned by dogs and two vets!
I was sure, I had a game plan set in place as I approached the breeders home. I had a system all in place. I knew the questions to ask,
and the tests to do with a puppy and what to look for during my visit.
Then when I met all eight of them. Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING
got tossed on the window. Now I know a few of you are laughing at me,
and that's OK! In 4 or 5 years I'll be laughing at me too.
kra


----------



## Jman515

kra said:


> I dug up $325.00 for Nugget, and she has been happy since day one.
> The hard part was selecting which puppy, I did hours of research and home work; read books, internet, video tapes and talked to friends who were owned by dogs and two vets!
> I was sure, I had a game plan set in place as I approached the breeders home. I had a system all in place. I knew the questions to ask,
> and the tests to do with a puppy and what to look for during my visit.
> Then when I met all eight of them. Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING
> got tossed on the window. Now I know a few of you are laughing at me,
> and that's OK! In 4 or 5 years I'll be laughing at me too.
> kra


Heres how I found Samson.

I and my wife got up Sunday morning and got ready for church. Well on the way to church we passed a sign in a yard saying "Golden Retriever Pups" and my wife was like "GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPYS!!!!" and nearly caused me to have a heart attack. So after church we stopped by the house and no one was home, so I call the number on the sign and she answers. I tell her we are interested in seeing her pups. She meets us and we picked the darkest color of the litter, and I asked her how much. She looked at me and said "$250" and then I say "How about $200?" she said "Ok". So I handed her the cash and we drove off we our puppy to pet smart and buy all the things we needed which costed another $200..... and then I paid to have a privacy fence put up which costed quite a bit but I didn't want other dogs to come and bug Samson while I was at work.

We love our Samson to death his a sweet dog and would not harm a fly. He never barks at all which is great probably because we have tons and tons of toys for him. We take him to Pet Smart like every 2 weeks and he picks out a toy. Then we take him to the park for a swim in the creek. His a very happy puppy that loves to spend mom and daddys money  and his worth every penny!


----------



## goldenlovers

We paid $450.00 for her and that came with first set of shots.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jman....sounds like your Samson is as spoiled as our Samson......


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker was $575 after taxes


----------



## Rastadog

*Poll numbers higher*

Maybe to help break the ice, I paid 1500 for pick bitch from a repeat breeding of dogs I had met and liked. My first golden was the great aunt of this breeding which was important to me. The rest of the litter except pick boy were 1200. Their great aunt was 600 12 years ago. Inflation. I've done competition obedience and spent time in the dog world 1000-1500 is quite common for snubberheads from desirable litters for obedience. My guess is breed dogs may be more.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Our breeder is American. So we paid $350 US


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

$0!!!!!!!

All pups were freeee! It was a backyard breeding an basically Christmas presents to anyone in the family who wanted one. All the pups stayed in the family, with the exception of three (9 in the litter!).

Looking back, though all the pups would have found homes, what a bad idea on my uncles behalf...we all know nothing is free, especially our now 3 1/2 year old gorgeous golden who is on $483.00 per month meds to treat his lumps/bumps, and who knows how much more down the road with our already badly artritic (hips) golden.

It's sad, because it's bad breeding, but seeing as it's happened I am glad he is with us, because he is going to get everything he ever needs.


----------



## Paul B

MaddyB said:


> Due to the circumstances behind getting Harvey.... which were a little more than complicated we didn't pay anything for him. But I understand his original owner paid over £500 for him



Hmm... and Harvey is now 17 months old and been with us for a year this week.

I have to say, he was worth every penny


----------



## Dog

Amber cost $857 (on the first day we acutally spent $1,034.76 in total which incl. bed, toys, accessories etc...).


----------



## Dog

SORRY UK friends where are my manners!!
Amber cost £449 (on the first day we acutally spent £542 in total which incl. bed, toys, accessories etc...).


----------



## DanielleH

900.00 for Shy, although I am showing her in conformation, she will never be bred, she was purchased on a non-breeding contract as a pet.I do have the breeders permission to show . My reason for showing her is all about fun and learning. I wanted to learn about the show ring, and what better way to learn then getting the hands on experience. 
London will be 1200, show puppy price with breeding rights and she will be co-owned.


----------



## LeslieCA1

DanielleH said:


> 900.00 for Shy, although I am showing her in conformation, she will never be bred, she was purchased on a non-breeding contract as a pet.I do have the breeders permission to show . My reason for showing her is all about fun and learning. I wanted to learn about the show ring, and what better way to learn then getting the hands on experience.
> London will be 1200, show puppy price with breeding rights and she will be co-owned.


??Confused...I thought you were a "registered breeder" and that you were breeding Shy?? And that you've shown and bred many dogs before?? 
From...Show Dogs
And from...How old was..


----------



## njb

I only paid $250 for Julie. I got very lucky and a school teacher friend let her Golden have just one litter for the kid to see ....I know all the wrong reasons to have a litter. 

I was very comfortable getting a puppy from her because it was so obvious the dogs received such excellent care. 

It was really kind of a fluke too--I was thinking about getting my son...LOL...one of those little yippie dogs. Just my sense of humor--guys want manly dogs. I laughed every time I thought of him walking his 3 pound dog down the street. He does not understand my sense of humor. Not yet anyway. Anyway--I got a call just as I was making some calls about yippie puppies---and of course love at first sight. 

I am really glad I did it too, best 250 I have ever spent-- since I have always worked with shelter dogs, and never raised one from 8 weeks who was not troubled. I do find a difference in the dynamics of her well being. I will continue to work with shelter dogs--but man it is nice to have a happy-well balanced pup!


----------



## Lil_Sandy

We paid $550 for Sandy. A very small price for the joy she brings the entire family.


----------



## JLJ

We will be paying $1300.00 for our new pup coming home in February. I am almost embarrased to tell people when they ask because I know it is kind of outrageous. Our friends who we have told think we are insane to pay that much but I know other dogs from this breeder and they are all as healthy as you can get (zero health problems in 10 years for some cases). I have always heard pay more now to pay less later in life!


----------



## PeggyK

JLJ said:


> We will be paying $1300.00 for our new pup coming home in February. I am almost embarrased to tell people when they ask because I know it is kind of outrageous. Our friends who we have told think we are insane to pay that much but I know other dogs from this breeder and they are all as healthy as you can get (zero health problems in 10 years for some cases). I have always heard pay more now to pay less later in life!


I don't think it always follows that the more you pay, the healthier the pups are. Breeders can do everything right and still end up with problems. 9 1/2 yrs. ago we paid $900 for Oakley and he has hip dysplasia. The breeder did pay for the operation and does give a written guarantee that does NOT require that the pup is returned. Coach was (I think) $1400 and the breeder gave us a $200 discount because of Oakley. Coach had a slight eye problem that required us going to an opthamologist and giving him drops for a few months. He outgrew the problem and the breeder sent me a check for $500 to cover those costs. So, while the breeder did make good on his guarantee, we will not be going back to him in the future. I'm thinking Vern will be the breeder for us-have you seen Jesse????


----------



## JLJ

PeggyK- Yes I understand paying more does not guarantee a healthy pup but I figure going with a reputable breeder and knowing other dogs from that breeder should be fairly safe. I think any line no matter how healthy can always end up with health problems. I guess that is just the risk you take. 

It sounds like your breeder has treated you pretty well taking care of problems- so that is good to hear. Yes I did see a picture of Jessie- He is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Booker

Booker was $854 with taxes, canadian. We bought him 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Booker

Booker was $800 canadian, with tax came to $854 and worth every penny.


----------



## Supernova

I adopted Dassler from a shelter,
His previous owners moved and they left him in their
yard alone   

He was $80 (we had to give him treatment
because he had heartworns)

He is so awesome!!


----------



## Booker

We paid $850 canadian for Booker. We have all his papers...CKC reg..hips..elbow..eyes...first shots...wormed...microchipped, the works.


----------



## ontariogolden

Our breeder charges $800 plus tax and will refund $100 once you spay/neuter and that is her main incentive for making sure the goldne population stays manageable and with good homes.


----------



## Beards247

I paid 12 dollars for Louie... split cost of his first vet visit. I should also disclose Lou is not a pure bred Golden... Dad purebred, Mom Lab mix. Out of the 6 in his litter, 4 came out lab-ish, 2 golden. I cannot begin to describe how lucky we were/are!


----------



## Wendy

Tink was a rescue...but she was free...also shes a mix...thats why


----------



## walke108

Mia was around $525 I believe. They claimed the father came from a champion line. I believe that now to be a champion hyper active digger/whiner/barker/jumper line....But it was a great $525.00 spent as we have a wonderful addition to our family.


----------



## Molly's Mom

We paid $500 for Molly. It seemed to be the going rate in our area for Goldens.


----------



## Rocky

Rocky was $400. 
I find it interesting that the poll results show a good majority pay $800-1200 and a good majority paying $200-400. What a difference.
Since we just purchased our little puppy, I found that I could have purchased a pure breed from $300 all the way to $1200. Didn't find any cheaper, at least not anywhere close by. The mom has championship bloodlines.


----------



## Angela Mina

Both Goldy and Freddy were from the same breeder (Goldy is actually Freddy's 1/2 uncle).

They were $1,200 each.

The breeder gave me copies of the clearances for hips, heart and eyes, and they had been de-wormed, and given their first set of shots.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Chloe's Mum said:


> Whats £500 in $??????



I paid the same for Kerry nearly 4 years ago. Molly was £150 adoption fee a year ago.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Wendy said:


> Tink was a rescue...but she was free...also shes a mix...thats why


She is beautiful  

My son would like to know in these days of designer cross breeds (ie puggle, cockerpoo etc) is a golden retriever crossed with a border collie 

a gollie?


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie's adoption fee was $95 at the shelter, but they gave me a $50 discount because his first trips to the vet were going to be expensive. Nearly $400 in medication and grooming to get his skin treated. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jasmine was $950.00 and 3 trips to the breeders over 3 hours away.
I'd do it all over again too!

SunnyRose was born out of my Dakota and my Flirt so all I actually paid for her was lots and lots and lots of hard work getting those pups reared to 8 weeks!: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I bought Zazoo from Emanuel Homestead Goldens in Woodstock, Connecticut (USA). Their website is: Home- Emanuel Homestead Goldens


Out of curiosity, about a month ago, I emailed these people. They had several litters and I didn't see anything about health clearances, so I was curious...they never got back to me. (I'm always curious when breeders have multiple litters at once)

I wish they had written back.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly was in the 'bargain bucket' by the time we heard about the litter. They had 2 pups left that had got to 12 weeks, they were clearly getting worried so they were £250 (I believe they were originally £500)


----------



## Anitalouisa

I paid £250 pounds for Ellie, which is about $500 (rounded up) US dollars? She didn't come with vaccinations or a kennel club registration (and we had to travel to Wales from Sussex to get her) but she's a family dog; who needs show blood in her anyway? lol!  She's perfect in every way.


----------



## Charlie06

I paid $400 for Charlie including tax. We went to this place (which I had got a dog from there before) and Charlie was the last golden there in a cage all by himself. I instantly fell in love with him - did I mention he was all by himself..LOL...I stood there with him while my husband and kids walked around looking at all the other pups. It was getting close to closing time so we said, without asking any questions, "We'll take him". When we paid the owner and he gave us the paperwork, he gave us an ACA registration papers. I never heard of that before and all I was thinking is that I want a pet not a showdog or a breeder dog so I don't care. After doing lots of research after the matter(very stupid on my part) I found that ACA was not reputable. The paper also said the breeder name which really makes me believe he came from a farm. I realize that we did EVERYTHING WRONG but I would not trade Charlie for anything. He is 7 months old and so far he's in good health but I really worry about future problems. I know nothing about his parents or the conditions of the place. But you live and you learn and whatever happens we will deal with. We are so attached to him and I don't regret getting him AT ALL and would NEVER give him up no matter what.


----------



## Pilotsmom

Pilot was $850, Gracie was $750. 
I have always loved Goldens, but never had one until we got Pilot for my daughter last Christmas..., I am not a rich person, but I didn't care how much it would be to get another puppy after we lost Pilot. My daughter wanted (talked about it for over a YEAR, and a Golden puppy was ALL she wanted for Christmas...) a Golden after watching the movie "Retrievers" that I bought her one time from a bargain bin at Walmart.... so that darn $5.99 movie sure turned out to be expensive! Worth every penny though!!!!


----------



## sharlin

All I know is that the adoption fee kept shrinking the more I added to the pack!!! Kinda like frequent flyer miles - maybe once the pack hits 8 or so my next one will be free!!!!!!! Have to check on that!!!!


----------



## Ella's Mom

Ella was $1,000.00 and more than woth every penny we payed!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey was $700 and Bentley was $750.


----------



## Spudmom

I have had goldens for over 25 years. I'm active on the local and national level with golden retriever rescue. Rescue dogs are wonderful and I can't imagine not having them in my life. 

That said, I also have two great well bred dogs from fabulous breeders. I paid over $1,000 for each of them. 

What worries me is folks who may purchase a "bargain" and then be facing thousands of dollars of vet bills. Rescue is such a good option for so many reasons. 

If you are thinking of buying a puppy I highly recommend reading "Puppy Buyer Beware" at The Golden Retriever Club of America If you are considering a rescue, visit GRCA National Rescue Committee This is the Golden Retriever National Rescue web site. Lots of good info on rescue. 

A web site that is great for checking pedigree is K9DATA.COM Home Page Most of the ethical breeders of goldens list their dogs in this database. You can see the clearances on the dogs and a 5 generation pedigree. 

Whether you get a rescue or purchase a puppy, please do your research. 

Deb Haggerty


----------



## jan

I payd for Bono 680 €


----------



## PerfectlyGolden

*50$ not bad!! He's pure so REALLY not bad!*


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Rosco was orginally $500....but since he was defective the breeder gave him to us for $250.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

Starlite was $200.00. Adding in the gas to go see her nearly 45 minutes away 3 times and getting all the toys, collar and stuff she needed and now Wednesday we are getting her shots - it's total cost is close to $400.00.

Barb


----------



## jrue1985

My fiance and I paid half of Mason's surgery on his hip and the breeder who took him back from the abusive family paid the other half. It ended up being about $427 for us, and $427 for the breeder. The family who had him frist paid $600. I wish we had gotten to him first.  But he was definately worth the surgery!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch

Sounds like your dog had a hard start so glad life is better for hi JRue.

Hooch


----------



## thaichips

We paid £700 for Sherman....worth every penny!


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy

I paid $800 for Winston and $700 for Maizee. Unfortunately, when you don't do your research, it ends up costing quite a bit more. Winston ended up with bad hip dysplasia at 5 months and then went a round with Pano. I ended up with my money back from the breeder, but he wanted to give me another puppy and shoot Winston !!

I also got some kind of registration from the ACA for Winston.. Got AKC paperwork for Maizee, but she looks like a lab, not a Golden. 

Next time I will do my research - but I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## jrue1985

TheHooch said:


> Sounds like your dog had a hard start so glad life is better for hi JRue.
> 
> Hooch


 
Thank you! You know, I can't get over how great everyone is on here. Everyone is so nice and caring, and glad to welcome others. I was on Next Day Pets for so long, and I hate it there now, all anyone does is fight. This place is awesome, I will be on this forum from now on


----------



## kezia14

*Simba?????*

I bought him for $345 (when he was 3 months old)...


----------



## xtine77

I paid Php 10K for Saskja i dunno the conversion though, i think about $250-$300.


----------



## Bucksmom

I must be extremely lucky. Buck and Scout were both free!! We got them from an elderly couple who couldn't care for them any longer. They were the best friends I've ever owned. Neither ever had to see the vet other than routine health care and we owned them almost 7 years, and 3 years respectively. 

Ann was free too. Straight from the breeder. When she saw Bucks missing sign, she could tell how loved he was and wanted her 7 month old puppy to have such a good home. Since we had been looking for Buck a companion and Natalie a new puppy we took her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Chrissy was free... both times LOL

Keira was 300 or 350, I probably posted it before but now I can't remember which. She was half price because we're training her to be a hearing dog.


----------



## woodysmama

Bucksmom said:


> I must be extremely lucky. Buck and Scout were both free!! We got them from an elderly couple who couldn't care for them any longer. They were the best friends I've ever owned. Neither ever had to see the vet other than routine health care and we owned them almost 7 years, and 3 years respectively.
> 
> Ann was free too. Straight from the breeder. When she saw Bucks missing sign, she could tell how loved he was and wanted her 7 month old puppy to have such a good home. Since we had been looking for Buck a companion and Natalie a new puppy we took her.


:uhoh:................


----------



## Gwen

I paid $900 for Oliver 2 years ago and the same for Nygel although he should have been $1200 (that's her going rate) The breeder & I co-own Ny and she's going to pay for a handler/entrance fees for the conformation ring and all medical testing - heart, eyes & hips - if she wants to use him for stud in the future. My breeder is more of a friend now than a business acquaintance - we talk regularly on the phone about updates, visit and email. As well, she's always there for me if/when I need her.

Now, I did pay $600 in 1993 for a golden girl and $500 for a purebred black labrador in 1973. That $500 was a lot of money for my parents but they wanted to get a good dog for me to start with obedience training and showing. Tonka was a great girl and worth every penny we paid - I got her CD in 3 trials, her CDX in 4 trials (I released her in the ring & she squatted to pee so disqualified - my fault) and the first leg of her UD on the first try. We then moved away to the country and I couldn't attend classes or get to shows as I couldn't drive. 

So, when you look at the pricing differences between 1973 & now, there isn't much of a change -if any.

What about the pricing for Goldendoodles????? now, that's a farce!!!!!


----------



## Nugget9806

Nugget was free. His breeder was only breeding her dog one time, then Tessa was getting spayed. She wanted the puppies to go to good homes. She did not advertise the pups. She hand picked who would get the pups from people she knew personally. She came to each one of us and asked us if we wanted a puppy.


----------



## jason0618

$375 for Ellie


----------



## piannone

GoldenShamus said:


> Out of curiosity, about a month ago, I emailed these people. They had several litters and I didn't see anything about health clearances, so I was curious...they never got back to me. (I'm always curious when breeders have multiple litters at once)
> 
> I wish they had written back.


I bought mine from Emanuel and our puppy was very sickly with multiple worm issues and blood in bowels. He also was born incontinent and remains that way at almost 2 years of age. Anyway when notifying the breeder of these health concerns, the breeder had not much to say and quickly after stopped advertising the litter with my golden's same parents after our complaint. We still love our Buddy nonetheless.


----------



## rik6230

:curtain:We paid 475 euro 's. Today that would be just over $ 700,-


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Jersey was free!! But only because my father is the breeder.


----------



## TheGoldenSpooner

We got all of ours for Free!! 

We got papers with Peanut, the lady had paid $500, less than 2 months before we got him.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

we paid $250 for Layla with a full registration. she was from a BYB but they loved their dogs & had full clearances on them. I had looked at several other litters before we found her breeder and was unsure about them (the dogs were kept in outside kennels on the family's farm) but she melted our hearts! She was the first to go out of 9 pups, it was so hard to choose!


----------



## fostermom

I paid $300 for Jasper. His adoption fee was $225, but I wanted to donate the extra to the rescue. Danny's adoption fee was $300 (our fees went to a sliding scale and he was less than a year).


----------



## honeysmum

Honey cost 475 gbp in november so about 950 usd (she is now 17 weeks think Iwill ask for a refund LOL)


----------



## gottaBgolden

Lucy was $600.00 (2007)
Casey was $500.00 (7 yrs.ago)
Brandy was $ 25.00 (21 yrs. ago-humane society rescue)

BTW Lucy and Casey are from the same breeder and actually have the same father!


----------



## tas

miley £650, money well spent for the joy she brings


----------



## Eclipse95

Riley was a "rescue" - not from a shelter, but his owners were not taking care of him and he was on his way to kill shelter the next day. We didn't pay anything but according to his paperwork, his first owner paid $700. I did talk to the breeder (who seemed reputable) and she said she had sold it to a good family friend for WAY less than she usually charges. Makes me wonder what her prices typically are!


----------



## ILoveAMonster

Monster was an add posted in Petsmart for a Golden Retriever "puppy" 
I called after my boyfriend talked me into it, he told me I could handle having a dog....My parents had told me not to...they're pretty controling even when I didn't live with them.
Anyway, they claled back and said I was the only one that had called and I said I'd be interested in meeting him and I brought a leash just in case, I met him and he was less than forty pounds...they said they had all of his records and his certificate or whatever and they would mail it to me. I couldn't say no, he was so skinny, he looked so sad. 
He was so "disciplined" wouldn't jump on furniture...but there was blood in his poop and after not recieving anything from them, I called and asked who the vet was to that I could call them for his records...the guy told me and hung up on me. The vet refused(!) to give me information, I took him to my new vet and they got it from him and all he had was his rabies shot...nothing else...hadn't even been dewormed at 11 months! Now he's two and he will be weighed at the vet on Friday but I'm thinking he's at about 70 pounds. 
I've tried to find where his former owners lived (I only have a general idea, I didn't have written directions) that way I could call Animal Control on them...because they had several other dogs who I can only assume were not being properly handled...but I have yet to find it. 

So, long story short, he was free but....a very large vet bill after that.


----------



## mjkaferle5

We are paying $550 for Diamond.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Hali cost $700 and that was 6yrs ago, breeder is up to $900 for current litters. Pet quaility, though she does have champion confirmation dogs as well, Don't know the $ for those.


----------



## Kzwicker

I just realized how old this thread is.. Holy cow!! :bowl::bowl:

We paid $550.00 for Murphy and another $600.00 in pet deposits to our apartments :doh:


----------



## our_gomez

i only paid $150 for Gomez but only becuase my boss was the breeder and i was babysitting the night his mom went into labor.. i was there to "help" her thro it.. so the boss said he couldnt ask me to pay any more than that becuase what i did for them..  would have been more.. never assked how much others were getting them for.


----------



## photoweborama

Bo was $0.00, but other dogs from this breeder are in the $1200.00 range.


----------



## jlehigh

$600 for Dakota


----------



## Joanne & Asia

We paid 900 for Asia and she's now worht a Billion plus to us!


----------



## Champ

I got Champ at 9 weeks of age for $900


----------



## RoxyNoodle

£500, but I lied to my husband (despite him meeting the breeder and everything) as we were getting married 5 months later and he was counting the pennies. I told him she was £400 and then told him about 6 months later the real price. There wasn't a great deal of difference, but it sounded so much better that £500 - to me anyway!


----------



## K.J.

I paid $500 for Jenny. That's about the right price, considering she didn't come with shots or anything, but I love her. But she wasn't really from a registered breeder - just a backyard breeder, though backyard isn't really the right definition. She is of hunting stock, however, moreso than appearance which IMO is more important.


----------



## Attacking Mid

Toby was $1000, and I doubt that covered the costs incurred by his breeder.

We knew almost nothing about dogs until about 2 years ago when we started considering getting one. I started researching dogs, and we soon settled on a golden as a breed that would fit our lifestyle and family well.

After getting my head spinning with all the reading, I finally stepped back and decided, "this is crazy to spend $1000 or so on a dog". I started looking in the paper and calling some of the ads for $300 dogs.

By some manner of luck, I happened upon a website of a small hobby breeder located about 2 hrs. from our home. More out of curiosity than anything, I called her. She had no puppies available anytime soon, but that didn't stop her from spending 45 minutes with me on the phone educating me about goldens and what we should look for and why. 

Ultimately, she gave me the phone number of a breeder located about 6 hours away. Puzzled, I mentioned that I'd searched high and low for every breeder advertising puppies in CO, but had not seen this recommended breeder. The response was, "Of course not, she doesn't NEED to advertise her puppies."

In the end, we got Toby from the breeder recommended, and we couldn't be more pleased. And not just because we got a wonderful dog, but because we also gained a life-long friend and dog resource.

Based on my limited experience, I believe there is a wide spectrum of golden breeders out there. If you look hard enough, you'll find the few who are truly very special. I now know of two in CO. I'm sure there are more.

AM.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I cant believe the stats... thats a lot of money, but money well spent!


----------



## missmarstar

the funny thing is, the cost of the puppy is generally the least amount of money you will spend!! lol my first trip to petco after bringing Sam home, i think i spent almost as much as i did buying Sam as i did on toys and goodies for him LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami

I did that too!!


----------



## Lisa

All 3 of ours were rescues.... the adoption fee is $275...


----------



## Sunny Delight

Attacking Mid said:


> Toby was $1000, and I doubt that covered the costs incurred by his breeder.
> 
> We knew almost nothing about dogs until about 2 years ago when we started considering getting one. I started researching dogs, and we soon settled on a golden as a breed that would fit our lifestyle and family well.
> 
> After getting my head spinning with all the reading, I finally stepped back and decided, "this is crazy to spend $1000 or so on a dog". I started looking in the paper and calling some of the ads for $300 dogs.
> 
> By some manner of luck, I happened upon a website of a small hobby breeder located about 2 hrs. from our home. More out of curiosity than anything, I called her. She had no puppies available anytime soon, but that didn't stop her from spending 45 minutes with me on the phone educating me about goldens and what we should look for and why.
> 
> Ultimately, she gave me the phone number of a breeder located about 6 hours away. Puzzled, I mentioned that I'd searched high and low for every breeder advertising puppies in CO, but had not seen this recommended breeder. The response was, "Of course not, she doesn't NEED to advertise her puppies."
> 
> In the end, we got Toby from the breeder recommended, and we couldn't be more pleased. And not just because we got a wonderful dog, but because we also gained a life-long friend and dog resource.
> 
> Based on my limited experience, I believe there is a wide spectrum of golden breeders out there. If you look hard enough, you'll find the few who are truly very special. I now know of two in CO. I'm sure there are more.
> 
> AM.


I love your story! Mine is sort of similar, in that we ended up getting our pup from a breeder whom another reputalble breeder recommended. I spent a lot of time on the phone with the recommended breeder and discussed clearances and hip displasiia. She told me that out of the 21 pups she'd had (not all at once) one pup had pretty bad dysplasia early in his life. She paid for his surgery. That meant a lot to me. Before I hung up the phone, I decided I wanted one of the two pups she had left and almost forgot to ask the price! Turned out to be $1000, which I thought was actually low for NJ and for all that she did for the pups.


----------



## naderalmaleh

$650 each.. Male and Female. $1300.... For both. Mia and Lord


----------



## Taurusa

We paid $1000AU for Jess which is about $870US, and then $180au to have her flown to us and about $150au for the crate and all!!! I can tell the difference between her from a proper registered breeder and our previous dog, Indy who came from a back yard breeder. Definately worth the extra money...


----------



## maggie1951

I am not good with Dollars but i sterling i paid £200.00 each for Daisy and Sadie that is what the rescue ask you to donate.

Maggie


----------



## Hairy Clipper

The Mrs. & I paid $125.00 to the shelter for the adoption fee a week ago for Tasha, and left another $75.00 to help out the cause. She is georgious and loves playing with the Bonnie & Clyde the English Springer Spaniels. Although, I really think we should have named her Ma Barker.

Hairy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hi Hairy Clipper and welcome to the forum. We'd love to see pictures of your gang and hear stories. I have 2 golden girls who are littermates (4 1/2 years old) and a rescue springer boy Cody who is in remission for hemolytic anemia. He's a black and white bench.


----------



## Goldy

i payed for each 650€ that are about 960,- dollars, it was very cheap, normally you have to pay 1400-1800 dollars
i was very lucky to get healthy dogs for this price


----------



## ladybank

*Priceless*

Hi everybody
I paid £150 and £250 for each dog. That was 13/14 years ago. They now cost anything from £350 up to £500.
Lesley


----------



## goldenmomof3

I paid $1200 for Dakota, nothing for Lacey (I co-own her with the breeder - having to pay her back by giving her 2 puppies from her breeding), paid $1200 for Rumor, and Spirit probably cost the most because I bred her 

As I put on my website, the price of the puppy is the CHEAPEST part of owning a puppy.


----------



## Deborah

$47.00 :wave:


----------



## missmarstar

aww coach is so handsome!! his face reminds me of my Sammy.. but lighter


----------



## AmyinAr

Bailey was $250, cheap and now I know more about breeders and recognize that it wasn't the 'smartest' purchase but she is the best thing we ever did so it worked out for us!


----------



## Taz Monkey

Taz belonged to my aunt and uncle and they paid $800 for her. I paid nothing when they gave her to me. I will never pay more than a rescue charges in their adoption fee. I paid $100 each for my 2 other rescue dogs.


----------



## alsublett

I paid $1500 for Sam. Crazy price, but I would pay twice that. He is the best baby in the world. I loved him so much after 6 months, I got my second baby, Sky.

Thankfully, I signed into the "foster" program with my breeder. So Sky will be bred for two litters, take a year off, then 2 litters, then retire. So, when she retires she will become legally mine and I will get her AKC papers... until then, she lives with us and Sam, just 7 weeks out of the year she will be nursing pups!


----------



## fallen_angel727

Cosmo was $550...we found him in the paper, 3 litters on the same farm  we were expecting to pay more, hoping for papers and everything...but we couldn't leave him there lol. The shy little guy sat in the shade all by hiself while the other pups were jumping all over us, just couldn't resist it "oh would you guys grow up" attitude lol. Little did we know that he would ge less mature with age :doh:


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Coffee was $300, but you gotta remember that's $2,100 in dog money! (Sorry if that's a repeat.... I'm new to the board and didn't read the whole thread.)

dg


----------



## TonyRay

_Coffee was $300, but you gotta remember that's $2,100 in dog money_

_Loved that one.._
Anyway,

Karmin [left side] was 950.00..
Savannah Mae [right side] was 1100.00.
Came with all there papers and Medical checkups at University of Pa.
Very well known and trusted Golden Breeder in out area.
[Bucks County, Pa . just outside Phila and across the Delaware river form N.J.]

would pay double for either one of those darlings in a heartbeat...

Savannah Mae is actually Karmin's niece.
Savannah's Father was Karmin's bro..
assuming dog relations are specified same as humans..


----------



## Golden_girl

Erm..I paid AUD850 for Hercules
Of course, all that money got repaid in laughs and good times.


----------



## Aprilpa

*Berkley *(golden retriever) was free. We found her. Best dog we have ever had. I can't say enough good things about this dog.
*Marley* (miniature dachshund) also free. Out of sister in laws litter, family discount. Totally brain dead just like her father. 
*Diesel *(miniature dachshund) $500. Has cost 10 times that amount in intestinal obstruction surgery (ate a Hungry Hungry Hippo marble), bladder stone removal surgery, prescription food, routine urine testing, obedience classes for aggression, etc. He is my problem child, and worth every penny.
*Kramer* (jack russell) $250. Poster child for ADHD. Best cuddler when he can be still for long enough, never too far from my side. 
*Bandit* (mix) was free. She was a scheduled euthanasia when I worked at the clinic. I couldn't do it, she was only 2, so I brought her home temporarily with the intent to find her another home. That was 4 years ago.
*Honey* (golden retriever) also free. Technically not my dog. Have kept on a couple occasions for a friend. Am keeping currently while they try to determine if her new infant is allergic to the dog. Has been here a few weeks. Is possibly staying permanently. Is a fantastic dog. Will push me over the edge in the cleaning dept. and may technically classify me as a hoarder! LOL!:doh:


----------



## Lucky's mom

Aprilpa said:


> *Berkley *(golden retriever) was free. We found her. Best dog we have ever had. I can't say enough good things about this dog.
> *Marley* (miniature dachshund) also free. Out of sister in laws litter, family discount. Totally brain dead just like her father.
> *Diesel *(miniature dachshund) $500. Has cost 10 times that amount in intestinal obstruction surgery (ate a Hungry Hungry Hippo marble), bladder stone removal surgery, prescription food, routine urine testing, obedience classes for aggression, etc. He is my problem child, and worth every penny.
> *Kramer* (jack russell) $250. Poster child for ADHD. Best cuddler when he can be still for long enough, never too far from my side.
> *Bandit* (mix) was free. She was a scheduled euthanasia when I worked at the clinic. I couldn't do it, she was only 2, so I brought her home temporarily with the intent to find her another home. That was 4 years ago.
> *Honey* (golden retriever) also free. Technically not my dog. Have kept on a couple occasions for a friend. Am keeping currently while they try to determine if her new infant is allergic to the dog. Has been here a few weeks. Is possibly staying permanently. Is a fantastic dog. Will push me over the edge in the cleaning dept. and may technically classify me as a hoarder! LOL!:doh:


Gosh! You do have a housefull! They each have their own personality don't they...I am so amazed how different each one of my dogs have been.


----------



## norabrown

My 2 dogs are rescues. Samson was free, but we've more than made up for his with his surgeries. 

Delilah was a small amount, but basically just enough to cover the vet cost for her first shots.


----------



## GoldenSmile

Steel cost us a grand total of $850.00 and that's not including, toys, a kennel, food, dishes, collar and leash, and registration. Worth every penny! I can't gripe over the price... I know a lady who just sold one of her pups for $10,000.


----------



## olik

We paid about $150.The breeder is my friend.Honey got really sick couple mounth later and spend a week at the emergency room.So ,when i went to pay my final bill I called my husband and ask him if he remember about hardwood floor we want to install in our house.He said Yes,well you need to forget about this for know-I told him.
Couple years later we did install the floor.and for know we call Honey -our platinum retriver.LOL


----------



## Debles

We paid $650. five and nine years ago, in Omaha, NE. They have excellent pedigrees and had all health clearances.


----------



## TonyRay

Karmin was 950.00 at breeders.
Her niece Savannah Mae was 1100.00 from same Breeder.
Both certified.
purebred Light Goldens.
Worth every penny and more..


----------



## Ruger

Wow, quite a few of yall paid a lot for em. Dont get me wrong, no matter the cost theyre worth every penny... I paid $250 for Rugar... I was blessed... the guy that was sellin the pups couldnt sell em for near their value. Both parents were papered but the female they had just gotten and the previous owners wouldnt turn the original papers over- just copies... so of course he couldnt charge their worth. I dont plan to use him for any showin or anythin so he's perfect for me.


----------



## MisterBailey

I paid $800NZD for Bailey. All the breeders I called were from $800-1000 for a puppy.
My parents actually paid half, since he was a birthday present.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I didn't know how to answer this question. My purchase price for dogs has considerably gone up since my first golden. However some of my best goldens were $50 dogs. I think I paid about the same price for Teddi and Max but in the past year I have spent over $5000 on Teddi. So she is a very expensive dog. 

Our next dog will be more carefully thought out, and we are more prepared to pay the price up front (not that Teddi was inexpensive) rather than risk the expenditure we had after we brought her home.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

I paid $0.00 for Sunny. Our vet knew I had been wanting a GR for quite some time. I told him if he ever found one that needed a home, I would like first shot at adoption. 
A client of his had Sunny, and asked our vet to try to find her a home. She was turning 7 months old, and he said she was beginning to show alpha tendencies towards the other 2 golden's he had. 
Anyway, our vet called me first, & told me about her, and asked if I would like to pay a visit to their home to see Sunny. I jumped at it! I made an immediate call, and set up a time to visit. As soon as I saw Sunny, I knew she was what I had been searching for. She immediately took to me, and we bonded right then & there. She came home with me that day, and fell right into place as if she'd always been here. How lucky was I???? :yes:


----------



## BOBI

I paid about 350€ which I think is about 500$ for ours 2 years ago, but I know people who paid 750€ for goldes or labs in Greece

Bobi


----------



## lovethemgoldens

Our puppy is $400. Luckily that doesn't mean anything bad. I have learned many things about Reputable and Non-Reputable Breeders. Trust me, I learned it the hard way.


----------



## Dakotablue

*I paid £500.00 for Bailey*
*I paid £550.00 for Buddy*
*I paid £450.00 for Fluke*
*I paid £600.00 for Loki :wavey:*


----------



## kezia14

i think, i paid $400 for Simba...
the guy, didnt understand anything about Golden retriever...boo yahh
so, Simba is a son of an Indonesia Champion Golden, Simba has a very cool tails (its different than others), nice body (average size)...

lucky me !!!


----------



## Ashivon

Her original mom and dad paid 650euro for her, but dad suddenly got deployed and mom could'nt handle three little kids and puppy. She let us pay 650$ plus her stuff. We still keep in touch.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy was FREE! Not "registered" (no papers), but she is pure bred.

Man just wanted to find her a good home.

Lucky us!!!


----------



## e.c.mama

We paid $200 for Scout. He's not registered (or able to be registered.) We didn't care about showing or anything like that, we just wanted a great dog for a pet.


----------



## twogoldenboys

I paid $350 for Alex. He's AKC registered, but I never did anything with him. He's just part of the family. Fargo, the puppy, will cost me $1200. He has a nice pedigree and I plan to obedience train him and maybe show him in conformation.


----------



## Cindy Lou

Nellie was free. The couple that bought her lived in an apt and had a 3 yr old kid. Nellie was way too much for them to handle. They both worked all day. They came out to visit so we could see if she was a good match for us and they said that we could just have her since she needed all of her shots and she wasn't spayed yet. We fell in love with her spirit and intelligence and she has been here ever since. She's worth a lot to us!


----------



## chopsuey

my parents paid 500$ for my first golden 15 years ago and for marley he was 1000$ all prices canadian


----------



## paula bedard

This thread's been going a while. I keep checking back to see if the numbers are changing. I have learned that I paid more than most for IKE, but I was big time worried about clearances, which I found and am happy with. I just wish I'd come here before I lost Sam. I'd have had support and info when needed.


----------



## DanielleH

I'll be paying $1,200 (show quality)for my new goldpaw puppy + the cost of her/his flight..


----------



## Blaireli

$0 for all three of mine.


----------



## heartofgold

I paid $550 for Scout. Pretty expensive for a dog in Indiana and I did not get her from a pet store.


----------



## amy22

We paid $850 for MIsty...alot...but WE LOVE HER!! : )


----------



## ErinJ

I got lucky, Cooper's littermates were $1,000. The breeder was keeping him to stud out, and circumstances forced him to sell Cooper and give his mom away. I felt so bad that he had to give up his girl, but was very excited to get Coop for just $300! Goldens are SO expensive around here!


----------



## jaireen

i got both for $450 each..the first one from a pet store coz i knew nothing about puppy mills back then and according to his papers, his breeder is from a place where rich people lived...barney only cost me $450 but i spent huge amount of money on his medications which made up for the amount i bought him of..the second one, dulce, i got her from a breeder who was kind enough to give me a huge discount coz she lives far from my place and we had to travel all the way to her place just to get the pup....dulce costs a lot more but i only got her for $450...shes in a pretty shape and seldom gets sick....


----------



## GoldenMom

We paid $400 for Daisy, and when we rescued Bailey, we paid the ladie that was temporarily caring for him $100 to help cover her costs to bring him to us ( she was in another town)


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

I paid $800 for Merlin originally 1000


----------



## embreeo

First golden bought in the late 1970's was $250; current golden $1200.


----------



## mixxy2

My puppy Im about to buy in a few weeks is $1000


----------



## cosminghiu

maximus cost us $500.00 from breeder. so far he is 14 months old and has had 0 problems. 

we have been feeding him the food he chose a few weeks after he came home ( http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/PandD.html ) ... we take him on 2 daily rigorous walks in a large filed and give him basic grooming every few weeks. 

i am a little worried after reading many posts about 'backyard breeders' cause the breeder i got him from lived on a farm like land. i saw his parents and litter and have AKC papers, but still nervous.

as I said, so far so good. 

above the price he has been just an incredible first ever family pet! all of our friends are amazed by him and those that didnt like dogs before now want to get a Golden.


----------



## Emmy1014

I paid $300 when I got Maggie from the local Golden Rescue. It took 3 or 4 months for them to "match" us. I thought I was going to have to turn her back in. She was growling at people who approached us while walking. When she growled at my grand dtr, I called the rescue. They gave me some very good instructions on how to handle it. A few days later, I saw blood on the rug and took her to the Vet. Some tissue was left after she was spayed. 

The Rescue was with me all the way. They paid for the surgery and helped me with anxiety issues. It took a while, but Maggie went from a dog who didn't trust anyone but me, to a dog who loves everyone. 

Well worth the $300!


----------



## GoldenOwner12

I got Einstein my 9 year old male for $650 on limited registration and got Shelley my 15 week old female for $600 on main registration.


----------



## goldengirls28

Keira was supposed to be 500, but we asked if we could take her to our vet to do the first needles, and they dropped the price $50! so it only cost $450. That is the cheapest part about owning a dog that's for sure!


----------



## goldengirls28

Keira was supposed to be 500, but we asked if we could take her to our vet to do the first needles, and they dropped the price $50! so she was only $450. That is the cheapest part about owning a dog that's for sure!


----------



## Fransheska

paying $0 for my puppy, we got pick of the litter since tyler is the stud


----------



## paula bedard

I keep checking this thread when it comes back up. It started in '05. I don't think there's been adjustment for inflation.  Our babies are worth every penny.


----------



## Daisy's_Mom

Daisy was $550


----------



## <3 Goldens

Mine was $285


----------



## wagondog

My little guy Harley was $1400 one year ago. He came from a very reputable breeder/conformation judge and i would have paid more if necessary. he is everything in a dog that I ever could ask for.
Jerry


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

We paid 600 for Maggie and we will be paying 700 for Mya...and they are worth more then that to me


----------



## Hausberg_Kids

I paid around 300Euros for Clarabel and then another couple hundred Euros to get her healthy.


----------



## dannyra

We got Kylee for free, and they threw in a chew toy and are supposed to be sending up they're left over heart worm prevention pills. Kylee is 2.

Mother was somewhat allergic to her, but the baby which looked to be 8-10 months old was very allergic to her so they had to find her a new home.

I think we paid $200 to the rescue for a Baylee. That was the senior price as Baylee was 8 when we got her.


----------



## OurShen

We paid $1,000 for Shen.


----------



## Ljilly28

Gwen said:


> I paid $900 for Oliver 2 years ago and the same for Nygel although he should have been $1200 (that's her going rate) The breeder & I co-own Ny and she's going to pay for a handler/entrance fees for the conformation ring and all medical testing - heart, eyes & hips - if she wants to use him for stud in the future. My breeder is more of a friend now than a business acquaintance - we talk regularly on the phone about updates, visit and email. As well, she's always there for me if/when I need her.


That is an inspiring story about Nygel.


----------



## AlliBabba

$400. AKC Papered.


----------



## arcane

I paid $1000.00 for Boston with a stud service back. He is worth triple that in my eyes! A testament that you can get quality at a reasonable price


----------



## SunshineGirl

Luna was absolutely free! The previous owners gave her to me and my bf because they were going on vacation and had a 1 year old daughter to take care of and were a bit overwhelmed with a 14 week puppy too! 

We consider ourselves the luckiest dog owners ever...she's even registered!


----------



## tobelevski

my 1sy GR was free, originally £250 / $125us
my 2nd cost £475 / $240
my 3rd was free too, originally £400 / $200


----------



## jwemt81

We just paid $650 for Tucker. We pick him up this Saturday!


----------



## bert

$310 USD @ 7 Weeks old, not including first round of shots. Almost 14 weeks old and looking great


----------



## Popebendgoldens

I am lucky. Since my mom was the breeder of both of my goldens, I only paid the cost of flying them from NJ to Texas. Both dogs are on their second and forever homes. The cost of flying them down with me on the same plane was about $250-$300 each. I am not counting the cost of my plane trip up there. I am hoping to get a puppy from her but since I don't pay the going price, I have to wait. Her puppies are going for about $1500. 

Pat


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I paid $950 one year ago for Tucker from a small local breeder. I have been thrilled with Tucker, and I am hoping to add another golden soon.


----------



## ilovemyzoe

Zoe was $2,300 and worth it all!! (that includes 500 for the airfare)


----------



## unclelar

Lady adopted us on 12/17/08. She talked us into paying the rescue $250.00. If I had it to do over I would gladly pay more. She has been a blessing.
Buddy adopted us almost two years ago and he was $65.00 from the shelter. If I had it do over I have to think about it. I actually would pay more.
Just to note Lady turned 5 on the 10 of December and Buddy will turn 5 in January.


----------



## Lawbear

We paid $1500 for Webster (see "Remembering Webster, one year later" in the Rainbow Bridge section), and $1000 for his half-brother Sterling.


----------



## zeke11

Lucky's mom said:


> $150.00. Came close to dying from worms right after I got him. (Healthy now but it will be a while before I eat speghetti again) and just at 12 weeks I see signs that might mean hip issues. So I expect he is going to end up costing more. What a sweet heart he is though.


Oh, that's scary. What are the signs at 12 weeks? My Duffy is only 13 weeks, but I worry. He has long legs and sometimes it looks like his hind legs sway somewhat, know what I mean? That long legged sway?

Kris


----------



## booklady

My first golden was "free to good home" in the paper - a super one-year old who I loved to pieces for fifteen years. My current two were $135 each. Failed fosters. To me, they all belong in the "$1200 or more" category if I were to assess their true value.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Both of my dogs were free. Duke is from a neighbor's "accidental" breeding, and Bailey was surrendered to a local vet.


----------



## Lucky's mom

zeke11 said:


> Oh, that's scary. What are the signs at 12 weeks? My Duffy is only 13 weeks, but I worry. He has long legs and sometimes it looks like his hind legs sway somewhat, know what I mean? That long legged sway?
> 
> Kris


 I wrote that post years ago. Lucky is now 4.5 years old. He hasn't had hip problems that I notice...but he (and our family) is rather low energy and don't know that if we had a lifestyle of hikes and long walks if it would be different.

I do think all puppies have some "flex" as things get anchored down and I was paranoid. He DID NOT seem like other puppies though...had a very old soul....and that didn't help my paranoia.

So far he seems fine....but he does walk differently....its not what I remember from past dogs.....and I'm willing to bet his structure is "off" in some way.


----------



## GRTigger

tigger was $900


----------



## Honey

honey was $850


----------



## GoldenFan

wow...astonished by the low costs everyone is reporting...especially the under $500 ones...apparently, i'm looking in the wrong places...although i did find one kennel at $1500, most of the ones i've checked out are $2,000-$2,500 + $300-400 airfare shipping...


----------



## smiddit

We just paid 650 GBP for our Golden which works out at $1055.


----------



## Luci

zeke11 said:


> Oh, that's scary. What are the signs at 12 weeks? My Duffy is only 13 weeks, but I worry. He has long legs and sometimes it looks like his hind legs sway somewhat, know what I mean? That long legged sway?
> 
> Kris



You mean the dislocated puppy wiggle where it looks like their back hips aren't attached to their front? Lucy has just grown into that and EsJay's Molson used to do it when he walked too. I wouldn't be too concerned. Neither Lucy nor Molson seem to have any problems. Don't go borrowing trouble


----------



## Bailey's BFF

*$150*

*Bailey was $150. She was the runt and I opted out of getting the CKC papers (which mean literally nothing anyways except that both of her parents appear to be goldens). She had serious issues with worms and at 4 1/2 months she had no shots. She got all of that worked out now! So with vet expenses, dog supplies (crate, brushes, blue buffalo food, etc.), her spay surgery and her $150 fee she has cost me right under $1000. Worth every penny though, I would do it again in a heartbeat. I hate to think what would have happened had she not come home with us... *

*Usually Im not a pure bred promoter. I work a lot with the local humane society and there are many mixed breeds that need great homes. The best dog Ive ever had, and still have, is a shar pei dauchshund mix. However, Bailey needed us and now I completely understand why goldens are the perfect family dog. She always comes when i call her, is already learning tricks, doesnt bark much, and is sweet as can be. She has made me a forever golden lover. *


----------



## tippykayak

I think $1000 is pretty common for an excellent hobby breeder on the east coast. The kennels with better-known names are often more, and show prospect dogs are often a _lot_ more. Still, you can find a breeder with all the clearances and with dogs with proven working ability for $1000 or a little more.


----------



## amy22

Paid $900 for Misty and $600 for Holly...picking her up Feb 11...OMG I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!  (well I paid $300 so far, the other $300 when I oick her up.


----------



## lizamartin

We paid $1200.00 which didn't include the $200.00 deposit -- so our total was $1400.00. We got our pup in May 2009. Definitely a lot of money but to us -- she's been worth every penny! (most days!)


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever

We'll be paying $1000.oo plus tax CND for Rosco next month


----------



## Karlysmom

We paid 400.00 Euros for Karly which was about $550.00. She was very sick with Giardia, Coccidia, E-Coli and roundworms so we spent an additional $1200.00 in the first 8 weeks getting her healthy. Just like everybody on this site we feel she is worth every penney!!


----------



## Ranger

I paid $250.00 to the rescue society for Ranger! Covered his neuter, his first set of shots, and his housebreaking...poor guy had never been in a house before the rescue crew grabbed him.


----------



## Bell

Bell was 200 dollars.He doesn't have a pedigree though.Here in Bulgaria a pedigree golden is at least twice the price.I was just in such a hurry to get a puppy....I didn't care.I'm not sorry at all.He turned out a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Tracy S.

350. from a guy who bred his female with a friend's male. Mine was the last one left. The mom was a beautiful sweet sweet dog who kept shooing the puppy as he was trying to dig. It was so cute. The dad belonged to a friend of theirs that lived down the road. I knew I was taking my chances, no hip xrays, etc. Both were registered through the scammy ACA - so both parents probably came from a pet shop. But (knock on wood) he's now 10 months, no problems, beautiful, and strong as an ox.


----------



## buddybear

*Cost of puppy*

I am in the uk and paid £75.00. He is from champion stock, but i was told i could expect to pay between £700 and £1,000 for e decent dog.


----------



## buddybear

*Cost of puppy*

oops...meant £700.00


----------



## CHANCE

I Only paid 25.00 duke was a rescue


----------



## ManicMarley

Free from someone who was dying to get him off their hands.....


----------



## xnatalie

ollie was originally $1700 but due to a testicle that hasnt come down yet we got him for $1200


----------



## LauraBella

Free. She was "found treasure." (My affectionate term for any rescue.)


----------



## goldnlover

$1200-1800 seems to be the going rate these days


----------



## Audrey

I bought 2 pups from Autumn sun Golden kennels in Wellington and really got screwed so be careful of that breeder in Wellington, CO. These were very sickly and expensive pups. I've bought Goldens before but would definitely NOT recommend Jill Kelly. These pups came with papers and everything but have been sick since day 1. Not even 5 days after bringing them home one had to go to the ER at 3am or would have died if I had not taken him. The breeder was dishonest. These pups had Giarrdia, and had recurring episodes. One even probably had distemper as the enamel on his teeth has gone bad. He started out with brown rings and now his teeth are in horrible condition and he may possibly lose some of them! They also have hypothryroidism and a pancreatic condition. They are on digestive enzymes for the pancreas as their little bodies are not producing this on their own. They were malnourished because this condition is hard to diagnose as the other vets kept saying it was the Giarrdia. These pups will never reach full size because of this. The vet thinks these pups were probably inbred to have such problems! These pups are not even year old yet and are suffering. When I contacted Mrs. Kelly she said to send her the receipts but she never responded. Never reimbursed me or even checked back to see if the pups were ok. She was very hesitant when I called her about the Giarrdia. She said it's normal for pups to get it from the soil. Well, what else didn't she tell me since these goldens are suffering with other disorders! Highly recommend you do NOT buy from her! It has already cost me thousands of dollars in vet bills for both these pups!


----------



## Echo

$100. I got him from a humane society when he was a puppy.​


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom

Simon was $250. At this point though I would have paid $1000s.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5!

shane cost us 250 dollars. best 250 we coulda spent. we got him from the humane society at 10 months, fully trained and everything. when we saw him we knew we had to have him.

on a side note, if you donate to this site who does it go to ? i keep seeing the donate boxes?


----------



## HONEYLOVER

We paid £300GBP


----------



## GirlForNowhere

120 Euros, I think that's 160 USD..


----------



## NewcomerFamily

We paid $400 for our Kelsie girl and $450 for our Max baby.


----------



## LilxE07

i haven't bought a golden but i know where i will buy and its 1000 Euro


----------



## christyp

Carly was $975.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch and Snobear*

Ken and I paid $150 IN 1999 to Golden Opportunities where we rescued Smooch from and I gave them a $50 donation. They were wonderful and so is our Smooch!!

Our Snobear, Samoyed, was purchased from Kabeara Samoyeds in Lockport, IL, in 1999, for $700.


----------



## Jamm

we payed $1000 for Jager!


----------



## 58loosy

Hi, am new so I don't have a picture yet, Lucy is 8 mos. old and paid $2,000. I live in California and did my homework for all the health clearances and socialization. We love her so much, she is a wonderful puppy as all goldens are. She is our 3rd golden.


----------



## MittaBear

I'm not sure how much exactly, but it was somewhere around $600 for Misty in 1994. Our new puppy will be $1200.


----------



## Abby's Mom

We'll be paying $900 for Abby next weekend, and then the breeder will give us $100 back when we spay her.


----------



## Tuckers-Mom

Tucker was $550


----------



## annie_banannie

I paid 250 for Sophie, and she is in excellent health so far. No behavior problems either.


----------



## cangolden

When I adopted Candy on 4/16/1995 from a family I paid $250. She was 14 months young.
I adopted Kaya today from a family I gave them $350. She's 18 months young.


----------



## serenity

Kaylee was about $900 at almost 5 months old.


----------



## janni518

Midas was $1,000 when we got him at 5 weeks old 11 years ago.


----------



## Laurie

I paid $150.00 for Reno back in 2000; $250.00 for Phoenix (at the Bridge) also in 2000; $300.00 for Austin in 2009 and $450.00 for Lincoln also in 2009. Best money I've ever spent...I have not had any issues with any of them thus far. They are an absolute blessing!!!!


----------



## midnightstar

I got Arika for free, my brother was doing work for a breeder for a while and instead of money she gave him Rika, The best thing he could have brought home. We got her when she was about a month old in 2008


----------



## otiss mummy

otis works out at about 1300 dollars 15 months ago


----------



## sasha's mum

i got my first retiever freeway in 1980 for £65
saxon cost £350 14 yrs ago
sasha cost £500 19 months ago
her new brothers that are now 5 weeks old are costing £600

cant believe we have gone from this little 8 wks old baby to this 

hopefully in order
8weeks
3 months
6 months
1 year 
and now


----------



## woodjack

Woody whom I bought in 1998 was $250.00 pictured below taken in May 2005












And Jack I bought in 2008 was again $250.00. Below is Jack a couple days ago


----------



## turtle66

$ 1200 and worth every penny...


----------



## alijeanrn

$1000 for Sadie, but to me, she's priceless!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Caesar... I paid $300.00 13 years ago.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie I got for $400 from an amish puppy mill that I didn't know was a puppy mill until I got there...her first vet visit was $1200...I couldn't just turn around and go home when I saw it was a puppy mill b/c I had already bonded with Maggie in a matter of seconds...I will never use the website I did to find another puppy, but, I don't regret Maggie for a second.


----------



## JessiBessi93

We got Sandy for $600, seven years ago. After we got her she had to have about $50-$100 in meds for some very dry skin.


----------



## Looni2ns

All of my goldens have been rescues. My first, George, a golden/collie mix, cost me $75.00 from the Houston ASCPA. He had to be neutered before they allowed him to leave the shelter. The Maxster, my second, cost me $35.00, from the Gwinnett County Animal Control. He was already neutered when they found him. Ms. Grace Elizabeth, my last sweetheart, cost me $35.00, from Gwinnett County Animal Control, then $150 for the physical/spay visit to the vet. 

Best "bargains" I ever got. And, I'll do it again.


----------



## Megora

*I need to scan a few pictures of my first dog* :uhoh:

Charmer - $200 (they originally tried to charge $600 for him, but they dropped the price down when my dad politely asked them why they were charging so much for puppies they kept under their front porch. He had some Topbrass and Kiowa in his background - so lovely red coat and an 'old-fashioned' head. We lost him when he was six... 

Sam - $450, from a hobby breeder. Meadowpond and Kiowa lines. He was the funniest and sweetiest dog. Below is a picture of him and his 'brother' (Danny, when he was a young thing) hanging out on our front porch. We had him for 13 years. 



Danny - $650, from a bigger hobby breeder. A lot of Asterling. He was an angel. Period. Again, 13 years. We think part of what happened was the loss of his 'brother' was too much. We lost him a year later. 

And then there is Jacks - $900, from a big kennel. Same lines as Danny. You can see pics of him in my profile. He's 2.5. 

One thing I notice - with every golden we've brought home... we've been spending at least $200 more. :uhoh:

Then there is the collie we adopted... who essentially was free. :curtain:


----------



## Sadies_Dad

*Puppy costs*

Our first Goldens that we got 13 years ago were $ 600 each , our latest addition, Sadie, was 1000. 

We cant afford to feed her, but she is a welcome addition :doh:

Well, were off to scout out some fresh road kill for Sadies Breakfast :


----------



## Sabine

Zero, nothing, nada......but he is worth a million bucks.


----------



## autumn

Millie was 485 but we got her at a discount rate since she is a friend of the family. They were listed at 700 for females.


----------



## bla89

My mom paid about $1000 for our pup


----------



## Curtis

Wrigley was $300 but the females were $350


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

Casey was $900 three and a half years ago. Our new pup, coming home in two weeks, will be $1100. The initial cost is always the very least of my worries. I hope that by going to a good breeder who does her homework, I will pay less in many ways in the long run.


----------



## mike514

This is sort of an interesting poll to me. Just starting to look around for a puppy or young adult, and to see what puppies are going for. Tara[BYB]around $225 18 years ago was pretty much a trouble free dog lived to 14+

Scooter[12 years ago]quality breeder dog was in the $5-600 range trouble free until this his last year.

Have been talking to breeders who's dogs I like, this past year, they all know me and have talked about everything, contracts, clearances, etc but I never asked the price. But I have an idea of a price range.

Mike


----------



## mike514

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Casey was $900 three and a half years ago. Our new pup, coming home in two weeks, will be $1100. The initial cost is always the very least of my worries. I hope that by going to a good breeder who does her homework, I will pay less in many ways in the long run.


+1 
I agree with this post. 

Mike


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Bobbies littermates were going for 400E or like $550 but she was deathly ill so we got her for 120E and then put 1200E or about $1600 into her the first month to keep her alive. Buddie I gave the rancid guy that was his 4th owner 100E to put toward the shots he paid for.....


----------



## musicgirl

$150 from the animal shelter =) Teddy was a bargain


----------



## Debles

Sasha was $1200. Almost double what we paid for our other goldens but hoping with good clearances and an excellent breeder/sire we will avoid many difficulties and health issues.
We also drove 1000 miles and stayed in a hotel to pick him up: it was worth it. He is a wonderful puppy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I paid $900 for Gunner in Oct. 2008.


----------



## CrazyGolden

When I adopted Jack at 1 1/2 years old I paid $250 for him. I am not sure what the original family paid for him from the breeder though.


----------



## tedatac1

We paid $300 for Packer and $150 for Lambeau.


----------



## musicgirl

not sure if I answered this already...I know I did the pole before lol...but we paid $150 for Teddy...of course, he was priceless =p


----------



## KellyH

I'll be picking up my puppy in seven weeks. She cost $1200 and I'm happy with that price. As Deb said, it's worth it for a good breeder, good clearances and superb dam and sire, and the initial cost is the least of my worries. And it's also going to cost more because I'm flying out to Colorado to pick her up. So between the plane ticket plus the extra $100 to fly her AND the sherpa bag I'll have to buy to fly her in, AND spending a night in a motel, it will add up. But I'm thrilled with my breeder and think her price is very reasonable - when I was looking around I certainly saw people charging more.


----------



## mdfraser

Riley was free. We've spent plenty on him though. He even has his own category in our buget. LOL. 

We spared/rescued him. He was headed to the pound next. The family we got him from had him from puphood, but their special needs child was too much for them and allergic to dogs. 

We were more than glad to help out.


----------



## Littlegoo

As much as I hate to admit it, we got our golden from a BYB and paid $200 for him at 8 weeks of age (in February 2010). I have purchased several dogs in my lifetime from various breeders and had a decent feeling about it. The opportunity kind of fell into our lap, and we decided to just check them out and go with our gut instinct. We were the first ones there, and got the pick of the litter. Both parents were on site, looked great, healthy and were friendly and both had papers. The father was a retired show dog, but they didn't have breeding rights (hence, no papers, and why they were so cheap). All of the puppies looked good and healthy, but we chose the biggest one out of the bunch. 
We have been very lucky- he is an extremely healthy dog with a terrific temperament.
We initially were going to go through a rescue group to get a golden, but this opportunity was there. Also, I have since read that rescues will generally not consider people with children under 5 years old.


----------



## aisbell

We adopted Cowboy and paid an adoption fee of $85. He was dumped on the side of a road at only a couple of weeks old with his brother. Someone found them covered in ants and wet from rain and took them to our vet. We have hid him since he was eight weeks old.
Amber


----------



## seagypsy

we got bodie for 400.00


----------



## lily101

i paid $100 for Lily


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley and all pups from Beechwood Golden are $1500.


----------



## County JR

I paid nearly $1700 for Brisco. A bargain.


----------



## jweisman54

Paid $1,000 for Izzy in June.


----------



## ataylor

Kailey was $900. And Jackson was whatever it cost to have a litter of puppies, which I am guessing it is over $900.


----------



## animalhouse

I have a Nautilus Golden. He was $1400 5 years ago. Of course what i'm paying in vet bills for him makes that look like nothing!


----------



## MillysMom

I paid $1,000 for Hush, and she was pick bitch. I bought her from Michigan, had I stayed in the mid-atlantic region I probably would have paid $1,400-1,600 for a comparable puppy from a respected breeder. I used frequent flyer miles to fly out and get her, which saved quite a bit of money, but had to pay the "pet fee" for the airline, which I believe was $75.


----------



## rudee

Ru was $800 in 1999 from NC. We are currently looking again and the price seems to have doubled around the VA area since then.


----------



## Ryoma

Malkah was given to me, rescued from an abusive home, she seems expensive though with tattooed ears and all. 
Rösti was free, a gift from one of my girlfriend's patients, no idea who much would have him cost though.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I don't think about how much I paid for them, but how much I would pay to keep them with me if anything happened. That is what really matters


----------



## Sally's Mom

Good answer!


----------



## Colorwolf

I paid around MYR 2000... after conversion it is about $650 i think.


----------



## HoloBaby

My first golden cost a grand total of $0. However the puppy I am going to get in 2 weeks if costing me $1200.....


----------



## deemsnyd

First golden-$200.00, 2nd golden-$100.00, 3rd golden-$450.00.


----------



## my1stgolden

1st golden - $600
2nd golden - $800

They are worth far more than the paltry sum I paid for them.


----------



## RescuedBill

My first golden scout I paid....? I dont recall to be honest. It was between $300 and $400. 

Most recently we rescued Bill, the rescue fee was less than the $400 we paid for him.


----------



## Buster24

Buster was $800 but his dad was #1 in the nation so that being said...800's not really that bad!


----------



## oakleysmommy

$1500.00 for my show boy..


----------



## Megora

Stretchdrive said:


> I don't think about how much I paid for them, but how much I would pay to keep them with me if anything happened. That is what really matters


This works another way... before bringing home the next puppy ($800-1000), I'm already thinking about how much he's going to cost me. :uhoh: You would never believe how much an impulse killer this is....


----------



## pensgirl

We paid $575 for our sweet little girl Sadie. We recieved 1st vaccinations & vet record, registration application and were able to see both parents. I thought she was a breeder at first. She answered all of my questions. We went to check out the puppies, everything looked good whelped in her home like I wanted. Very friendly enviornment. All dogs were friendly & you could tell she loved her babies. But when I asked to sign the contract she said she has never had anyone ask before???? Turns out she was a BYB. Luckily Sadie is healthy. I just hope there will not be any hip or elbow problems.


----------



## Cocodaminkie

I paid $500 for Danny. One of the greatest purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Jige

I am paying $800.00 for my boy. I dont think that is a bad price for a pup that has a lot of titled dogs in his pedigree.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

$1200 on Aug. 28, 2010. Worth every penny. I love my dog.


----------



## Radarsdad

$1100.00 for RADAR worth every penny. $1500.00 for the new one coming TBD(sure he will be too!)


----------



## Badran92

i'm paying $2,000 for my puppy. You can't beat this price  In my defense, the pups are worth every penny... look how cute one of them is!!!:--crazy_love:


----------



## PrettyPollysMom

We paid $500 for Polly.. and haven't regretted it once


----------



## dochusar

In 1999, I paid $ 700 for Lara. In 2001, I paid $2500 for Sasha.

This year, I paid $4500 for Pasha and Tanya.

In my opinion, worth every penny!


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom

We paid $1100 for Sadie. Best $1100 I ever spent.


----------



## GoldensRtheBest!

I got Elsie for $300. She was 6 weeks old. She's an angel though


----------



## Shalva

ten years ago I paid 900 for my Connor (he is my Yogi Kid) then I paid I think $1000 Canadian for Kaelyn a few years later.... That was the last time we bought a puppy.... 

We will be selling our upcoming litter for 1500 and our Irish Wolfhound puppy that we are getting the second week of june will be $1800


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

Kendall was $1500. He's father is a champion.


----------



## P00rColl3geBoi

Paid $1500 for Sammie...Five-champions on both sides of the family


----------



## diane0905

Paid $1,200 for Luke. He's priceless now. There's not enough money in the world to cover his worth.


----------



## AmbersMom

$550 + $50 application fee


----------



## Chipper26

$600 for Duncan.


----------



## arkpark

*can't put a price on a golden *

Our first Golden Riley, we were paid $100 to take him. The former owner wanted him to go to a good country home as the bad mannered 9 month old Golden was more than he could handle. I agreed as long as he would also cover the cost to have him neutered... $100... a long time ago. To make a long story short he broke his leg a week after we got him, cost us $700 dollars to have it fixed. We had him for ten years and he started my love affair with Goldens. RIP Dear Riley.


----------



## Spike and Tiger

Tiger was advertised for $400, but the woman gave him to us for $50 to cover his shots. I think she knew that the pups weren't full golden, but they were advertised as goldens. The neighbors had a bloodhound stud.


----------



## LucyBluz

We paid $2500 in San Diego. Both her parents are show dogs and can be traced way back. She is so sweet and beautiful. So far she has been worth every penny!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

$350 - Blake 04/2002
$650 - Abbi 12/2002
$700 - MaggieMae 11/2006
$0.00 - Goldie 07/2009


----------



## mike514

My latest puppy who in now 6 months old, cost $850. Dad is a CH, mom is AKC, UKC, Can CH, and has titles in field, tracking, obedience, rally, agility, dock diving, some titles are in both the US and Canada. He has lots of go, and has been lots of fun so far.


----------



## taylor1432

$100 when she was 1 year. The guy didn't want her because she ate a chicken...


----------



## geenz

We paid $1200 (Australian) for our Murphy, his dad is a champ but other than that I don't know anything about showing terminology


----------



## OriJames

Ori and Jas were on limited register, so $500 for both. Each, that is. I couldn't have asked for a better pair. 

Oh, editing to add to. Like, geenz, it was in Australian dollars, but with the dollar having been higher/lower a few years ago...ah forget it, I don't know how that works. Lol.


----------



## Burd

We paid $240 for Dixie.


----------



## Burd

I told our dad I'd give up riding lessons if we could get a Golden and I'd pay for half of her so here she is! ^.^ I LOVE HER TO LIL BITS AND PIECES!!!!


----------



## aileenzw

My best friend's golden (I guess I am mother in law) was $1000 USD, but that was 11 years ago!


----------



## OldeEnglishD

We rescued Griffey from the Humane Society at a cost of $125. He still needs to be nuetered (at a discounted rate of $115) and he needed his Rabies shot $48. What a small price to pay for so much love.


----------



## Long Island Owner

$480 cash. 4 months old male


----------



## WiccanLady

We paid $1500 for our Abigail and picked her up when she was 8 weeks and 2 days old. She is worth every penny!


----------



## MissFree

River was 650 GBP, I just converted that to 1024 USD. Like others have said, she's worth EVERY penny!!


----------



## rmarlow

$1100 Australian for Digby (then about $9000 for vet bills after a dog attack at 14 weeks). He is my first ever dog (I'm 38) and he is worth every cent.


----------



## Chance1826

$2000.00 7 years ago.


----------



## Chance1826

Did you buy him in NJ?



xnatalie said:


> ollie was originally $1700 but due to a testicle that hasnt come down yet we got him for $1200


----------



## Chance1826

The higher prices are for show prospect and the $500.00 are for family companions, but not that a show prospect cannot be a family companion too because they certainly can and will be. 



GoldenFan said:


> wow...astonished by the low costs everyone is reporting...especially the under $500 ones...apparently, i'm looking in the wrong places...although i did find one kennel at $1500, most of the ones i've checked out are $2,000-$2,500 + $300-400 airfare shipping...


----------



## Chance1826

What cost $5000.00? Why was she so expensive? That sounds a bit high for a Golden.



Maxs Mom said:


> I didn't know how to answer this question. My purchase price for dogs has considerably gone up since my first golden. However some of my best goldens were $50 dogs. I think I paid about the same price for Teddi and Max but in the past year I have spent over $5000 on Teddi. So she is a very expensive dog.
> 
> Our next dog will be more carefully thought out, and we are more prepared to pay the price up front (not that Teddi was inexpensive) rather than risk the expenditure we had after we brought her home.


----------



## Chance1826

That is an awesome story! Glad he is in a superb home now.



jrue1985 said:


> My fiance and I paid half of Mason's surgery on his hip and the breeder who took him back from the abusive family paid the other half. It ended up being about $427 for us, and $427 for the breeder. The family who had him frist paid $600. I wish we had gotten to him first.  But he was definately worth the surgery!!!!!!!


----------



## Door

Paid $1200. Would do it again in a heart beat. No question about it.


----------



## Sadie53

We brought Sadie home as a rescue needing surgery so she was free initially but that breeder sells his dogs for $800.00.


----------



## uknowk3

I paid 1350$ for my kaesie cdn.
She is worth every penny 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raqinmex

We paid 1500 pesos or about $120 for two to the adoption people. The female was extremely ill and untrainable, so they did take her back. I sent some extra money to help her, but since I haven't ever heard back, I think she probably had to be euthanized. 

The male, is an absolute doll. He has some hip problems but has steadily improved over the past two months. He gets glucosamine chondroitin, vit. B and mavicam. He's so sweet and loving we can't even imagine living without him now. He brings us gifts and talks, just a sweetheart and gorgeous looking too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla was free from a co-worker of my husband's who got her as a puppy in TN and then decided she was just too over the top for a single guy who worked all day and wanted to party at night. She is now 14 months and we have had her for 10 of those months. She is finally turning the corner into a lovely dog.


----------



## Brave

Bear was $350 from a rescue at 9 weeks. Worth every penny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Ayla - $275 (BYB)
Addy - $725 (Topbrass)
Annie - $30 (Shelter)
Rindy - $200 (Rescue)
Finn - $900 (Maplehills)


----------



## mpewe

Elvis was free! I got him from a very nice woman who was going to give him to a shelter because she couldn't find the time anymore to care for him. So I got a beautiful 5 year old AKC registered golden for $0!


----------



## xoerika620xo

chester was 600. got him from a backyard breeder. love him to pieces he is my big boy =). in the future when i get him a brother or sister it will be from a more reputable breeder.


----------



## Makomom

Mako was $900 and a birthday gift from my parents after the loss of our heartdog Baloo.


----------



## LilBitBit

Buddy was a pet store dog (I know...) and he was $1200. Worth every penny even if he is a jerk sometimes  

Hiro was free, a friend was going to just let him loose on the streets and I said I'd take him instead.


----------



## USAFWife74

I paid $500 for Ellie. Yes, she was a rescue, but I'd rather have paid for her than for her to stay one more day in the life she was living. Never looked back.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Barley was $550!


----------



## Hawks

We got our first golden "Buddy" (June 2000-January 2012) from a BYB for $300. He was a wonderful dog, with a great sense of humor, and we miss him every day.

We got Finlay from a wonderful breeder, and paid $1300. He is such a sweetheart, and so much fun. I could not imagine our home without him


----------



## Claudia M

Just listing the GRs we actually paid for:

Belle in early 80s was $25.00 from what people call here BYB. Smart and wonderful in the field. Put many other dogs to shame in the field. 

Trooper in early 90s was over $500 from reputable breeder, both parents were titled, had all the clearances. He was a full bag of health issues from hips to allergies to seizures. Ended up spending tens of thousands. Don't regret it, glad we could do it. What I do regret is that with him my DH has given up on training.

Rose - in 2012 - $650 asking price, I paid $750 because I believed the breeder was worth more than what was charged.


----------



## Swampcollie

You know, this thread is eight years old. It should probably be closed and a new one started with the price structure experienced currently. Prices have gone up dramatically since 2005.


----------



## Claudia M

Swampcollie said:


> You know, this thread is eight years old. It should probably be closed and a new one started with the current price structure experienced currently. Prices have gone up dramatically since 2005.


That's why I posted the prices and the decades when purchased the puppies.


----------



## janababy

Buddy was 800.00 Cdn.


----------



## MarkRobin

May be $600? I am hoping that it is sufficient for this.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut

Walnut cost $1000 because he was a winter pup. We got him from Orillia, Ontario 1 year and 2 months ago. 

He's been worth every cent...so far.


----------



## Alaska7133

1999 $400 female BYB AKC registered some clearances from Alaska
2000 $450 female BYB AKC registered some clearances from Alaska
2006 free male rescue
2007 $1400 ok breeder AKC registered some clearances from Portland OR
2012 $1200 great breeder AKC registered all clearances from Alaska


----------



## Hannah_Leo

Some people think it's crazy to spend so much on getting a dog but I believe that money shouldn't matter and in the long run you will pay way more in vet bills,dog food and toys anyway. Milney (King Charles Cav x) cost me $795 and Leo was $1000 worth every penny and I knew they were right for me so I had no problems parting with the money.


----------



## ShadowGolden

The joys of inflation (all dogs from the same breeder): 

1993: Merlin - $800
2001: Cooper - $1,600
2012: Shadow - $2,400


----------



## PrincessDaisy

$150 from Middle Tenn Golden Retriever Rescue.

Origonal owner paid over $1200 in Dec 2009, then surrendered her to a kill shelter in May 2011.

The stupidity of some people.


Max


----------



## Uncle Si

Uncle Si was $1700.


----------



## Ithaca

I paid $175 CAN for Poppy at a kill shelter. I was so lucky to find her. Never in my life have I better got my money's worth than that one time.


----------



## Allie

Allie was 125 and I spent you wouldn't believe in vet bills - Bailey was 1000 CDN with all clearances - I hope since Allie had NO clearances that it will make a difference in vet bills. I usually rescue a pup but since I discovered Golden's - which I love dearly - that a CKC pup will make all the difference in the vet bills.


----------



## Karen519

*Adopted*

I've adopted both of my Goldens and wouldn't have it any other way.
They've both been very healthy!
We adopted Smooch from a Golden Ret. Rescue for $150 at the age of 16 months, and adopted Tucker, 2 years old, from a private party, and there was no charge, but he needed to be neutered, etc.


----------



## kjohnstone82

When we got Jasper the people that owned the litter didnt want any money for him they just wanted the pups to go to good homes so we just helped cover the costs they had already spent on vaccinations etc.


----------



## annegag

Cody was $600, he had all clearances and is registered AKC. I got him when he was 8 weeks old. He will be 2 years old March 21, 2013


----------



## raqinmex

We paid $38 for Henry, he was in a dog shelter (1500 dogs) for 11 months, and was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. Well 4 months later he is showing no signs of a problem at all. He was immediately put on Glucosamine Chondroitin, vitamin B and Mavicam. He has his own car, a Jetta, and just got back from a trip to the beach. Had a wonderful time with the beach doggies, and ran like a streak on the beach, coming back to us every time for bacon which we save for beach treat food. 
He also had to be shaved and given a puppy cut, now he looks gorgeous and everybody loves him. He's a real living doll.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Ayla - $275 (BYB) 1991
Addy - $725 (Topbrass) 1997
Annie - $30 (Shelter) 2001
Rindy - $200 (Rescue) 2011
Finn - $900 (Maplehills) 2011


----------



## stealle

ShadowGolden said:


> The joys of inflation (all dogs from the same breeder):
> 
> 1993: Merlin - $800
> 2001: Cooper - $1,600
> 2012: Shadow - $2,400


Wow, I thought $1500 was a lot for mine.

Do you only have Shadow now? How old were Merlin and Cooper when they passed?


----------



## murphy1

Murphy was $1600.00, Both parents had all the clearances. He's a beautiful boy! Could it be those higher than normal prices for everything in the NorthEast!!!!


----------



## MommaRhi

$0 when we picked her up. She was being given away on Craigslist. 

Since then we've spend nearly a thousand dollars in vet bills, having her spayed, and private training for her. Ugh- but she's worth it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Newman was a whopping $35. He and his siblings were an accident while the owner was teaching overseas.
I gave them $40 and that extra $5 went a long way...ended up w a flat tire in their driveway which they helped me fix! Haha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andreadbfan

I'll be showing my hubby this thread! We paid $1500 for Lily.


----------



## aneesha

$550.00 South Dakota 2012


----------



## Drea0119

$700 for Callie, were located in ga


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deblack

We paid $350.00 for our little Dixie. Best money we ever spent!


----------



## Keegans_mommy

I paid about $375 for my red boy. He came from a backyard breeder though, and has some already apparent health problems. I would not trade him for the world but almost wish I would have just spent the extra money to guarantee a healthy pup. He is ckc registered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bolledeig

Marzipan was $2000.
Real breeder with full clearances, mother imported from Holland.

Hope it saves us some vet bills in the long run


----------



## sabrinamae12

I paid $500 for Kuyani, but since I work for the breeder and was planning to use him as a therapy dog, she let me have him half-off. So originally he was $1000. I still believe he was worth every dollar


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Keegans_mommy said:


> I paid about $375 for my red boy. He came from a backyard breeder though, and has some already apparent health problems. I would not trade him for the world but almost wish* I would have just spent the extra money to guarantee a healthy pup*. He is ckc registered.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is no guarantee no matter how much you pay.


----------



## tippykayak

Keegans_mommy said:


> I paid about $375 for my red boy. He came from a backyard breeder though, and has some already apparent health problems. I would not trade him for the world but almost wish I would have just spent the extra money to guarantee a healthy pup. He is ckc registered.


Obviously, there are no guarantees, but I understand the spirit of what you wrote here. Sadly, unscrupulous people will sell uncleared dogs and will pretend that clearances and other ethical breeding practices are a matter of snobbery rather than ethics.

At least you know for the next time around!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

tippykayak said:


> Obviously, there are no guarantees,* but I understand the spirit of what you wrote here.* Sadly, unscrupulous people will sell uncleared dogs and will pretend that clearances and other ethical breeding practices are a matter of snobbery rather than ethics.
> 
> At least you know for the next time around!


I understood it also  Just don't want people to be mislead and thinking they did everything right, and end up hearbroken anyway.


----------



## Jennifer1

Kenzie was $1200 and *almost* worth every penny but she's only 11 months old so there are days I'd pay to give her away &#55357;&#56906; 
Bear I got from a BYB (I've got a nice dog, youve got a nice dog type) and she was $300 back in 2000. She needed a $1000 surgery for OCD in her shoulder at 7 months so not so much of a bargin! She was priceless to me though!


----------



## Oakleylove

Oakley was $500 back in 2010.


----------



## coopercannon

I paid £650 for Cooper in 2008 and £750 this year for Cannon.
Cooper is from showbreed lines whereas Cannon is from working lines (copleybent etc).

I didn't mind the extra £100 as Cannon's breeder was _amazing_, sending weekly photo's and he came already microchipped etc.


----------



## autumn's mom

We paid $700 for Amber almost 11 years ago. We paid 1200.00 for Pixie 3.5 years ago. We will be paying 1300.00 for Autumn. 

Both Amber and Pixie have been worth every penny. Our dogs from a BYB (Aspen) and pet store (puppy mill) (Brandy) both had epilepsy by their first birthday's and both died of cancer before their 7th birthdays. We also had Rustie from a puppy mill (this was before we started researching breeders and became responsible owners 11 years ago. We also lost Rustie to cancer before age 6.


----------



## Capt Jack

Both of my Goldens were sort of rescues off Craigslist.The folks I got Jack from paid for him but from a breeder( I think $1800.00) but decided they couldn't handle him at 10 weeks old & just wanted rid of him to a good home(Done!).I gave the person I got Sweetie from $200.00 just to shut her up & get Sweetie home to nurse her back to health(Done!)


----------



## Max's Dad

We paid $350 for Max.


----------



## Kayla

300$ for bailey <3 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

It might be interesting to run this poll again to see how much it has changed/ or stayed the same.


----------



## Katduf

Bear was $1200, he's almost 15 months old. We are getting a girl in 5 weeks and she will be $1400. We're in Australia. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom28kds

I paid $400 for Nala


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tsaile's Mom

I got Tsaile at 15 months old - I rescued her off Craigslist - free to good home, but then had to spend about $400 to update shots, microchip, spay, and all the other things the back yard breeder she came drone neglected to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy3339

Best $1800 investment I can recall. She's priceless! Would do it again for what I have now. She's only 15 weeks old so I haven't included anything but purchase price.


----------



## B&K

$1800 for mine as well, plus xtra to get full AKC and Breeding rights. She is so spoiled and gets away with a lot cause she is so cute!


----------



## raqinmex

An update on the $50 rescue golden from Mexico city. Henry, who is now Enrique, since he is a Mexican dog. He has gained about 30 pounds. Has no further problems with his hips after 6 months of glucosamine chondroitin and meloxicam. This Huge guy runs faster than the speed of light, Loves his stuffed squeaky toys and takes them with him wherever he goes. It's almost as if he were their Mom. He grooms them, takes them to the pool to teach them where civilized doggies go to the bathroom. In the garden behind the pool deck for privacy.

Absolutely superb dog, and a real lover. He's even quite fond of cats. Once he brought us a baby bird in his mouth. It survived just fine. Our last retriever would have given her eye teeth to have caught a bird.

Loves going to the beach, so we're thinking of buying him a little beach house which we can rent out for most of the time. Why not? he has his own car and two drivers, us. It's a Jetta, low slung and sporty. 

I'd highly recommend getting a dog from a shelter.


----------



## kelsey2664

We paid just $200 for Oscar. The people we bought him from weren't breeders. They just bred their golden with a neighbors because they thought that breeding their dog would decrease the risk of cancer. I'm pretty sure that this is a myth, but it worked out in our favor anyway, lol. 

The litter also had about 10 pups so they were selling them cheaper because they didn't breed their dog for the money. Oscar was the runt of the litter


----------



## MrVivas

We paid $1100 for Chupie in the Indianapolis area


----------



## ziggy3339

FYI: The Seminole Animal Rescue in Florida are GIVING AWAY dogs for the month of June. It's up by Orlando (where the Trayvon Martin/ George Zimmerman case is being held). They are afraid people won't come there & have such a large selection they decided to do this for free. May be a golden there!


----------



## Mos20

$1200 in 2002


----------



## Momoftwins

This is kind of an old post, but interesting to look at......we are about to spend either 1500 or 2000. Deciding between two litters. Crazy how prices have gone up!


----------



## Ripley16

We paid 1200$ for Ripley in December 2011, but she's worth every penny! Her dad is a Dutch Import (Great lines and longevity on his side). Mom is a local, but very well bred dog. She is registered with the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club not Continental) Her actual cost has been the least expensive thing about her thou. 600$ in vet bills for 2 UTI's (At 4 and 6 months old), 350$ on her spay, (Much more on other checkups and shots), probably 800$ on puppy supplies, 70$ a month on food ect.

I think the reason that a lot of people give up their dogs is because they do not expect to have to put in so much money after the purchase of the dog and supplies. They forget how expensive dogs are, and often cannot afford the up keep. Maybe this is why there is so many beautiful dogs available at shelters. Just my two cents.


----------



## Terri70

I'm paying $475 for Samson.


----------



## Jennifer Claire

We paid only €150 -about $140? -for Jes because owners were eager to rehome her, as they could not manage her. Their son bought her for them as a Christmas gift! I had been thinking of a dog from a shelter, or buying a lab, really, but one look and this was the right choice. Later we looked at her papers and checked out her pedigree and realised she mustve cost their son quite a bit, (her grandsire won BOB at Crufts). To us she is priceless.

Jennifer Claire


----------



## CharlieBear80

I'll be paying $1300 for my puppy, although travel expenses will bring that cost up (travel for me to drive to get him and drive him home). 

In 2001 I paid $1500 for my first GSD, and 6 months later I bought her half brother for $1800. By comparison, in 2011 I paid $1200 for my next GSD ($1500 total to once you include the cost of shipping) and he's a far better example of what a proper GSD ought to be than either of my first two dogs. So it just goes to show you that paying more doesn't always means you get more. :uhoh:


----------



## ziggy3339

*$1800*

I live in Florida and that's where Sophie was born. I know it seems to vary according to region. Mine's healthy, happy & 11 months old (already!). Some friends here also got theirs from same breeder and is doing fine, same price.


----------



## RyanGowran

Dougie was £600


----------



## Jennifer Claire

Thats what we paid for Waylon, but breeder then gave £50 back at the last minute and told us to buy him something nice. 
He already had his shots, registration papers, etc. Thats the going rate here for a dog with good lines. 
It took a long time to find the right chap so we would have paid twice that. A good temperment is the main thing we were after, but everything else turned out well, too. 

Jennifer


----------



## MommyCox

I paid $750 for Shamrock. All the shots, microchip ping, toys, supplies, treats, && food.. Well lets just say a lot && more everyday.  worth every penny! I really want to get her a sister when my breeder has another litter. She has so many toys and treats and she would love someone to share with!


----------



## goldengolfer

The standard price in FL for a golden from a breeder is typically $1,200 to $1,800 with some asking ridiculously higher amounts for "English Creams". However, after months of searching I was able to find a reputable breeder selling a litter of unregistered pups for $600 in Feb 2013. I just picked up another 8 month old from a couple who could not keep her due to their (not the dogs) health. I paid $1,000 for her as she had already been spayed, was up to date with her shots, and had gone through a month of paid obedience training.


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Tucker was 1800$ January 2014


----------



## randomBvR

I rescued my current Golden, paid $400 to get her.

My first Golden was a gift from a neighbor, second was $350, third was $600 (also a rescue), fourth involved hiring someone to fly to france to pick him up (he was $3000 plus a plane ticket/hotel/expenses), fifth was hand-delivered by the breeder to our home in California from England, I think we paid around $6000 for that.

It didn't matter how much we spent on each, I loved them all.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We paid $1800 for our Golden girl in March 2013. All clearances on both sides and champion lines on both sides. She is a beauty and the star in our neighborhood. She is worth every penny. $1800-2000+ seem to be the going rate for well bred Goldens in this area of Florida.


----------



## RYAC

We paid $1300.00 to buy our beautiful Lucy. Based off our local club referral lady, puppies now are going between 1,200 and 1,600 in our area. Tiny investment for years of love and :crossfing good health.


----------



## Daisy's dad

Daisy was $200. The story goes that the female went in to heat at a young age and the male (also owned by them) got to her and she ended up pregnant at too young of an age to register the pups. This was an un-planned litter that could not be papered and they just wanted to find them homes. I have no idea if this was entirely true or not but, it was the best $200 I ever spent and I had no intention of breeding her anyway so, papers mean nothing to me. It's been 7 years and she's been healthy and happy the whole time. I've never felt the need to inform her that she is semi-illegitimate.


----------



## Goldylover2

I paid 250 dollars for Ginger 10.5 years ago. My golden pup Caleb I bought six weeks ago was also 250 bucks.


----------



## RetriverBoys

I payed 1,500 for prince in dec 2009worth every penny same as chase 2,500 just this last dec 2013 couldn't of picked 2 better looking dogs and they have the best temperament and personality for 4,000 dollars we got 2 amazing dogs


----------



## FriesianFury

I only paid $60 for my handsome guy but I feel blessed to even find him and would of spent anything for him


----------



## valita

My Reba was free.... was lucky to have a niece with Golden's, Reba's mom and dad are beautiful too, guess that's where Reba gets her good looks, lol


----------



## Jleigh

Paid 599 for Luna a couple weeks ago. If you count treats and accessories 750. She not spoiled or anything


----------



## RESCUE Dad

We fell into our Golden, Teddy, for free from New Mexico Golden Rescue. Golden Rescue told us that the three worst puppy mills are California, Pennsylvania, and New Mexico. _We live in the third world for dogs_. Our dog was saved by New Mexico Golden Retriever Rescue and he was described as a "felon," because he ran away 13 times and the shelter fines were into the hundreds of dollars. Teddy has been in our quiet home for two months, and has made no effort to escape. 








​ 
Teddy's thyroid problem has become pricey, but we bought health insurance for Teddy from HealthyPaws, (price is usually about $30 a month, we pay $41 due to the pre-exisiting condition). We have a large yard with a deck that Teddy *commands*. We have paid about $800 to prepare our home for Teddy, which includes and outdoor loveseat on the deck, and a shampooed sofa from Goodwill of his own in the living room. 

Today, Teddy is enjoying the air conditioning. The dog is no fool, we open the door to the deck, and he just stands at the threshold. He does not like the heat. Our well-trained Teddy knows not to touch things that are not his. Teddy is better entertainment than anything on HDTV. :wave:


----------



## EddieWouldGo

I purchased Eddie when he was 8 weeks on January 16, 2014 for $1,000 - a small price to pay for unconditional love, friendship, and loyalty. The breeder got robbed in my opinion...


----------



## Simply

Thor was free.  He's not akc or anything fancy, but he is all golden <3


----------



## PuggledRetriever

Maci was 650, I would have paid all of the money in the world for her though


----------



## Aleksandrina

We paid $2,000 for Theo and got to bring him home when he was 7 weeks old. He's worth every penny.


----------



## zoeygirl

we paid $900 for our girl Zoey. She brings me joy every time i walk through that door


----------



## Tamberav

I paid $1800 + whatever my plane ticket cost to go pick her up in Chicago and bring her back.

I don't like telling people when they ask because It sounds insane (hopefully golden lovers understand!). I did have a health guarantee on her for so many years (can't remember how many) and to be free of certain defects. So far that has held true.

I paid $250 for my 1st golden many years ago and she was very healthy until she died from bloat (didn't make it through emergency surgery) at age 9. She was a HUGE golden so that probably predisposed her.


----------



## Magnolia

We'll pay $1500 + tax for the pup we'll bring home in just a few short weeks! 

That is around the average price in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ziggy3339

I paid & $1800 for Sophie. Best thing I ever did. She'll be two end of Jan 2015. Always healthy, happy, good with everyone, calm, sweet, etc. ~ never had a sick day. Never been in a fight. Around 45 dogs on our cul de sac. Everyone thinks she's a show dog. Easy manners, easy to train. Hope that helps.


----------



## alphadude

I paid $500 (marked down from $1500) for Axl in a local pet store. No flames, I know better now. He was a "clearance puppy" exactly like Marley. He was 14 weeks old, 25 lbs, and already too big for the cage. According to the owners he was the biggest PITA they ever had and the last GR they ever "stocked". lol He is worth every penny, 10 times over although I had a vastly different opinion until he was around 2.

Angus, was $800 from a BYB.

Axl the week I brought him home top pic

Angus (now you see where the nickname "puffy" comes from) at 8 weeks in the bottom pic.


----------



## photoweborama

Bo, who died last summer was a gift from my breader friends, but our current one, Ruby, we paid $600.00 for her. She had been "rehomed" twice before, and we got her when she was 10 months old. 
She still has some problems to work on, but she's turning out to be a really great dog! 

Bo was a near perfect dog, so I'm not expecting Ruby to fill his shoes with the "CGC" and all the other creds. I just want her and I to be happy.


----------



## Amystelter

I feel much better now. I thought I may have paid too much in a 'market' sense. She is worth so much more. My love for her does not equate to a monetary amount but my limited income was set at $1,500.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Buddy was 900 euros.. around a 1000 dollars. This is the average price of a pedigree Golden from a reliable breeder here in France... which includes an electronic puce. Best 900 euros I ever spent. I did underestimate how much it would cost to look after him food, vet, toy wise etc however!


----------



## rooroch

Grit was 950 euros with all clearances and proof certificates of clearances. Also the pedigree (5 year) had clearances marked for most of the dogs which is interesting. He had the electronic chip and first vaccins, food, puppy pack and a toy!!


----------



## NHman

I'll be picking up Tucker on Friday and already paid for him, $2,000 USD or (roughly) $1,775 Euros. My current dog, Noah, was the same price from the same breeder. This will be my third Golden from this breeder. Except for Noah who was 4 months old, my first one and Tucker were / are puppies around 8 weeks old.


----------



## donm449

We paid $350 for "Katie" as a re-homing fee to a "backyard breeder" which was probably to much seeing she was in need of rescuing from her situation of being caged and over bread....but worth it to us....and we feel as though we did a good thing to get her away from where she was.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

We paid $400 for Cooper 11 years ago. We paid $500 to the "breeder" for Tanner but my husband said it wasn't the best place. He only visited once and left with him.


----------



## IrisBramble

2,500 for ours


----------



## msaly

We paid $500 for our girl!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We paid $1800 for our girl, Kylie in May 2013. She was 8wks old We paid $2200 for our girl, Kenzie in Feb 2015, she was 8 wks.


----------



## GoldenLabMix

$600. From an Amish farm. He was the last one and was 12w and was caged, likely alone, for much of the time. So in some ways it was a little of a rescue. I don't think it was a hardcore puppy mill and we saw the dad and his half sister and she was super sweet and roamed free. Since the cheapest rescue around is $300 for a who-knows-what-or-how-big, $600 seemed reasonable. We paid around that much for our purebred yellow lab 25 years ago. I have easily spent $2000 total on him so far between vet bills, crates, food, training classes, toys....my baby


----------



## Lambeau0609

$400.00 from a BYB at 8 wks and he is the most sweetest, loving dog I have ever had.
Best decision I have ever made.


----------



## Harleysmum

With so many paying $2000 plus these days, this thread is a bit out of date. No wonder as first post is 2005!


----------

